# Cryptocurrency Traders Club



## DiGiCiDAL

Rather than clot up the main crypto club thread with trading advice, pump-n-dump predictions, etc... I thought it might be nice to have a thread that's just for us traders.

There isn't really a requirement for membership other than the fact that you're a trader. Obviously, anyone is welcome in the thread - but to become a member you must post a trade-pair that made profit. This is not a club for those that simply dump all their coins at whatever the current price is into BTC/LTC/FIAT and never buy back again. Although not necessary, if you have screenshots of the trade pair that would be great!

Here's my example (note this is an arbitrage example not a trade over time - but either is fine):
DOGE Bought @ Mintpal (183-187 sats):


DOGE Sold @ BTER (193 sats):


Note that this was neither a very large trade, nor a terribly profitable arbitrage (basically netted around 2%). Also these trades were only a few minutes apart, but the exchanges run on different time zones which is why they seem hours apart.









This isn't a club for successful traders only - even if you want some sympathy over a particularly miserable trade - you're in the right place! I don't think anyone that's traded long (especially with the volatility of cryptos) hasn't had their share of panic-buys or panic-sells that wound up on the wrong side of momentum and cost a decent chunk of capital in the process.









Short-term and long-term investors are both welcome however, so even if you think the whole cryptocurrency craze is a ponzi scheme or a temporary fad - if you're still participating currently... welcome aboard! In fact, it's the perfect place to get some feedback on either side - as true clarity is rarely achieved in a vacuum - and all of this stuff is unproven and constantly shifting at this point.



Spoiler: Members List



_If it gets big enough I'll move this to a google spreadsheet... otherwise if it's just 20 of us why bother?_
DiGiCiDAL - DOGE
lacrossewacker - PTS/BC/NOBL
Roulette Run - BC
Kenerd - IFC
Incog - ALF
Istudy92 - DOGE
RedWabbit - BTC/USD


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Exchanges:
Mt. Gox (Japan)
BTC-e (Belarus)
BTER (China ?)
Cryptsy (US)
MintPal (UK)
CoinEx (?)
Huobi (China)
BTCChina (China)
Vault Of Satoshi (Canada)
Bitstamp (UK)
PoloniEx (?)
CoinedUp (?)
Coinbase (US)
Crypto Rush (US?)

Glossary:
(To be developed)

Trading Tools/Platforms:
BitcoinWisdom - Charting/Order Depth

_Suggestions? Shoot me a PM or post in the thread and I'll gladly put it in!_


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'm on my phone so it'd b e a pain in the butt trying to put together any screenshots. However, just today I traded my PTS (wallet) -> BTC (bter) -> BTC (mintpal) -> BC (mintpal)...waiting for increase in value....THEN BC (mintpal) -> BTC (mintpal) -> NobleCoiin (wherever that's exchanged)

Not my typical day, but I'm learning...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm on my phone so it'd b e a pain in the butt trying to put together any screenshots. However, just today I traded my PTS (wallet) -> BTC (bter) -> BTC (mintpal) -> BC (mintpal)...waiting for increase in value....THEN BC (mintpal) -> BTC (mintpal) -> NobleCoiin (wherever that's exchanged)
> 
> Not my typical day, but I'm learning...


LOL... screenshots are welcome but not necessary. That's quite a run there.

Yeah, I'm on the fence about BC myself... I bought early at 1800-2200 then sold at 3000.







Then bought back in at 850-1000 yesterday... so I could turn a nice profit even if I sold it now... but I'm tempted to hold for a longer term and see what it does during the week when it's pure PoS.

Not like it's a big gamble or anything... total investment on my part is less than .4BTC so even if it completely tanks I'll be fine. But if I sell at 3K or so again and it hits 10K by mid-week... I'd be very disappointed.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Yeah it's taken a little bit of a dive in the last hour. No biggy...........right?









Will probably pull out of it this evening though.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, I'm in









That LTC will replace the USD,

'cause the current economy, can something the crypto currency.

So lets start cracking some Nuts, and call in your DOGEs,

We gonna go to the Moon, something.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Yeah it's taken a little bit of a dive in the last hour. No biggy...........right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably pull out of it this evening though.


Well, considering the fact that if I sell now I'll basically make .01BTC or less - I'm holding no matter what. I increased my position a little @ 1250 and brought my average basis in BC up to around 1100... not including my mined coins. So I think it's worth just waiting and seeing what happens in the next week. Although if I needed that BTC somewhere else - I'd probably get out ~2000 or so just to call it a day.









I'm still hoping there will be a small pump from it going PoS... but without mining it might just plummet to nothing just as easily.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That LTC will replace the USD,
> 
> 'cause the current economy, can something the crypto currency.
> 
> So lets start cracking some Nuts, and call in your DOGEs,
> 
> We gonna go to the Moon, something.


LOL! Well, the way they're printing them... I've got a roll of paper in my WC right now that could replace USD as well.









I salute your enthusiasm, and welcome... but I need a trade pair to add you. You don't have to provide amounts if you don't want... a simple "Traded NUT to LTC @ .00000010/NUT" or something will suffice.


----------



## Roulette Run

I'm in, the first is where I removed the 7000 BlackCoin from my wallet:



The second is where I sold my 7000 BlackCoin at 1470, then turned around and bought them back at 1300:



This was just an hour or two ago on MintPal

If I had waited a little longer, I could've bought back at 1156, but I was hoping to catch another bounce up, but it never really came close to the 1449 I put them back at and now it kinda looks like it might be finished for a while. That's OK though, I walk away with a little and my original capital still in my pocket. I'm happy.








I've got a bunch of these BlackCoin over on CryptoRush also, but they were having serious issues this afternoon and had a lot of down time and I was afraid I was going to miss out on a good opportunity, so I took the 7000 out of my stash and put them onto Mintcoin to play with.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm in, the first is where I removed the 7000 BlackCoin from my wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> The second is where I sold my 7000 BlackCoin at 1470, then turned around and bought them back at 1300:
> 
> 
> 
> This was just an hour or two ago on MintPal
> 
> If I had waited a little longer, I could've bought back at 1156, but I was hoping to catch another bounce up, but it never really came close to the 1449 I put them back at and now it kinda looks like it might be finished for a while. That's OK though, I walk away with a little and my original capital still in my pocket. I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a bunch of these BlackCoin over on CryptoRush also, but they were having serious issues this afternoon and had a lot of down time and I was afraid I was going to miss out on a good opportunity, so I took the 7000 out of my stash and put them onto Mintcoin to play with.


Nice... that's exactly what I've found... you made ~.011BTC profit (with no actual change in your BC capital) in less than 25 minutes... the same amount would require 24hrs mining @ 1Mh/s on clevermining.com... now which way is 'greener'?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL! Well, the way they're printing them... I've got a roll of paper in my WC right now that could replace USD as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I salute your enthusiasm, and welcome... but I need a trade pair to add you. You don't have to provide amounts if you don't want... a simple "Traded NUT to LTC @ .00000010/NUT" or something will suffice.


Ahh don't worry about adding me, I'm just hanging around for the insider info and all the good stuff like that.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ahh don't worry about adding me, I'm just hanging around for the insider info and all the good stuff like that.


Certainly! Normally, I wouldn't bother - but on the off chance that it turns into a busy thread - I want there to be a distinction for members and keep everything consistent and fair. (Plus, then I have less maintenance if I don't add those without trades.)


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Nice... that's exactly what I've found... you made ~.011BTC profit (with no actual change in your BC capital) in less than 25 minutes... the same amount would require 24hrs mining @ 1Mh/s on clevermining.com... now which way is 'greener'?


Yes, but mining gives me my working capital. I have never put any fiat of any kind into the game and I only really started mining for profit a couple weeks ago, so I don't at the moment have a lot of working capitol, but I'm trying to work both ends against the middle.


----------



## Roulette Run

Keep an eye on BC on CryptoRush, it's poised to move quick if somebody gets to feeling froggy, there's some money sitting on the buy side and the sell side is weak.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Keep an eye on BC on CryptoRush, it's poised to move quick if somebody gets to feeling froggy, there's some money sitting on the buy side and the sell side is weak.


Yeah I've been watching... just moved a little bit back and forth on DOGE over the night - I'm still accumulating it as I feel it will definitely get back in the 250 range eventually. Not mining it anymore however, as there are much better opportunities there.



SOLD: 440,758 DOGE
BOUGHT: 455,450 DOGE

NET: 14,692 DOGE

I should have held out longer as it's lost a couple satoshi in the interim... but hopefully I'm not too wrong about this bottom. I guess I could always soften it with another BTC infusion, but I'd rather not.









Now just have to hope it doesn't drop to 150 or something like that... but either way I don't mind getting 'stuck' with DOGE and having to wait. With it being a minor reserve currency (or control currency at least) on at least one exchange... I think it's going to be more stable and function much more like BTC/LTC with the exception of having a little more liquidity.

Or at least that's what I'm betting on... could go very wrong - as could all of this of course.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah I've been watching... just moved a little bit back and forth on DOGE over the night - I'm still accumulating it as I feel it will definitely get back in the 250 range eventually. Not mining it anymore however, as there are much better opportunities there.
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD: 440,758 DOGE
> BOUGHT: 455,450 DOGE
> 
> NET: 14,692 DOGE
> 
> Now just have to hope it doesn't drop to 150 or something like that... but either way I don't mind getting 'stuck' with DOGE and having to wait. With it being a minor reserve currency (or control currency at least) on at least one exchange... I think it's going to be more stable and function much more like BTC/LTC with the exception of having a little more liquidity.
> 
> Or at least that's what I'm betting on... could go very wrong - as could all of this of course.


I just pointed my miners at DigiByte at least for the night, just as a mine and dump coin. I do that to get capitol to work with between launches, I'm bored with Zeit already, I hate those mine a billion in a day worth two cent coins, none of them seem to have real profit potential and I hate working with such large numbers, because it's hard for me to put them into perspective. I likewise don't care much for the coins you mine all day for 10 coins, kinda for the same reasons, you have to play the decimals out... again large numbers appearance wise. I like the coins I can mine 10k to 1M a day the best, they just play in my head the easiest. LOL


----------



## Roulette Run

I wasn't paying attention, but I sold that same 7000 BC again @ 1449 and I've got the top buy bid set @ 1296 right now.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Nice! There was a huge dip in DOGE now... so I obviously jumped the gun on the buy back. I'll just sit and see what things look like tomorrow... if nothing else I'll just call that my holding position on DOGE and worry about other markets... I could always unwind from my longer-term investment and sell of some 'stash' - but that's all mined coins and ones I purchased when it was down in the 23 sat range.


----------



## Roulette Run

BC is on right now on MintCoin, I just sold my 7000 a third time and it's above 1750 right now!!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> BC is on right now on MintCoin, I just sold my 7000 a third time and it's above 1750 right now!!!


Sent my measly BC over from cryptorush but its taking forever!!! Already been confirmed just waiting for it to show up on mint, I'm sure it will drop in price before hand


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sent my measly BC over from cryptorush but its taking forever!!! Already been confirmed just waiting for it to show up on mint, I'm sure it will drop in price before hand


Not necessarily... it's on a run at the moment... might be a dip, but I think it's safe to say many people are holding/acquiring BC for longer than just a quick dump. Could mean good things for the half I'm holding in stake... not as good for the batch I sold at 1399..







I've got a buy back in at 1200 but I'm not confident it will go back down that low.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sent my measly BC over from cryptorush but its taking forever!!! Already been confirmed just waiting for it to show up on mint, I'm sure it will drop in price before hand


I've got the same problem, sent over half an hour ago, still not there. Missed the big money.









This sucks, an hour and a half in on my first transfer and an hour on my second and still no signs of my coins at MintPal, the transaction has been verified on the CryptoRush side.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Not necessarily... it's on a run at the moment... might be a dip, but I think it's safe to say many people are holding/acquiring BC for longer than just a quick dump. Could mean good things for the half I'm holding in stake... not as good for the batch I sold at 1399..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a buy back in at 1200 but I'm not confident it will go back down that low.


Yeah, I gave up trying to buy back in after that last sale, too risky buying in at those prices.


----------



## lightsout

Well I got a couple hundred with some change I had on there at 1400 wanted to sell them at 1800 but I guess not. Just dealing with pocket change here but trying to figure this whole trading thing out.


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/v2/arbitrage

Just saying.









Don't bet more than you can afford to lose though. Crypto is like the wild west


----------



## lightsout

Man mintpal is weaksauce!!! Over three hours and my deposit is not even showing as pending!?!?


----------



## Minusorange

I'm in although I really think any hot tips for things should be kept private in the chat room I created for us, as the more people that know the less profitable it becomes!


----------



## Kenerd

2014-03-01 02:59:08 Buy IFC/BTC 0.00000012 BTC 830465.06986028 IFC 0.000199310 BTC 0.09985512 BTC
2014-02-27 13:33:01 Sell IFC/BTC 0.00000015 BTC 667703.92548237 IFC 0.000300470 BTC 0.09985512 BTC

I've been going back and forth like that it's easier for me too see.
I like the idea of this thread I could use the help besides the obvious "buy low sell high''

I had a little over 1BTC since I started mining late Nov early Dec. Now I have a much more diverse portfolio but it only values a little more than half that now. I know everything is low at the moment and I wouldn't sell or trade any BTC at these prices but I don't like seeing that I feel like I'm a month behind.

For instance with DOGE profits I picked up 1000 DGC for 27500 I thought was good and it was at the time now not so much.
Same with WDC 1000 at 806095 litoshi

Also holding 150k Doge bought at 280 thinking it would see 400 satoshi after the halve. I had went back and forth making profit the whole way up. At least this is only at the expense of electricity.

I'm also having fun.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Hoping BC bounces back up.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Hoping BC bounces back up.


I sent BC to MintPal last night starting at about 10:30 (Eastern U.S.), my two deposits were confirmed between 7-8 this morning, there was a couple huge bumps over night, but I couldn't get in because I didn't have coins to set at overnight prices and when they did come there was another pump going, but I was getting ready for church and that didn't happen either, so yeah, I'd definitely like to see another bounce like those again today, however, I suspect that tomorrow might be a better chance, once the weekend is over and people start paying attention to what's going on. I just don't expect big bumps today, but I've got a series of presets ready to go if it does.


----------



## Hukkel

Coinedup is also a great website for this.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I sent BC to MintPal last night starting at about 10:30 (Eastern U.S.), my two deposits were confirmed between 7-8 this morning, there was a couple huge bumps over night, but I couldn't get in because I didn't have coins to set at overnight prices and when they did come there was another pump going, but I was getting ready for church and that didn't happen either, so yeah, I'd definitely like to see another bounce like those again today, however, I suspect that tomorrow might be a better chance, once the weekend is over and people start paying attention to what's going on. I just don't expect big bumps today, but I've got a series of presets ready to go if it does.


It's flatlined today, someones been really manipulating it putting stupid 1 to 10 BC sell orders up at low prices making others panic or in desperation for quick money go lower


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It's flatlined today, someones been really manipulating it putting stupid 1 to 10 BC sell orders up at low prices making others panic or in desperation for quick money go lower


I can't really make any money if I try to chase it lower, I'm as invested as I'm getting and I've got my sell orders set between 1469 and 4448, I'm not too worried though, I made some pretty good money yesterday, bought and sold the same 7000 coins three times yesterday and bought them back again this morning. I've got 15k BC stacked on there, if it bounces, I could make some good money.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Hoping BC bounces back up.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent BC to MintPal last night starting at about 10:30 (Eastern U.S.), my two deposits were confirmed between 7-8 this morning, there was a couple huge bumps over night, but I couldn't get in because I didn't have coins to set at overnight prices and when they did come there was another pump going, but I was getting ready for church and that didn't happen either, so yeah, I'd definitely like to see another bounce like those again today, however, I suspect that tomorrow might be a better chance, once the weekend is over and people start paying attention to what's going on. I just don't expect big bumps today, but I've got a series of presets ready to go if it does.
Click to expand...

I know that was lame, same with me and when I went on to check it (before I ran out the door to church) the site was down for maintenance. I hate dealing with these small exchanges.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I can't really make any money if I try to chase it lower, I'm as invested as I'm getting and I've got my sell orders set between 1469 and 4448, I'm not too worried though, I made some pretty good money yesterday, bought and sold the same 7000 coins three times yesterday and bought them back again this morning. I've got 15k BC stacked on there, if it bounces, I could make some good money.


I missed it all, seems the action goes on while I sleep.

Hoping it pops up to 1800 again so I can sell and buy back in when it drops again but the worry is if it doesn't drop so probably best to just sell half instead of all in


----------



## lacrossewacker

Well its comforting to see that others are still holding on to their BCs for better numbers. I was feeling alone. So so alone


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Well its comforting to see that others are still holding on to their BCs for better numbers. I was feeling alone. So so alone


You're not the only one... ran 4 BC/BTC trades yesterday - profit on 3, loss on 1 - finished with ~12K sitting... and then the bottom dropped out. So I pulled 7.5K out to my wallet to just sit and wait. I agree with the comments on the frustrations of small exchanges - but on the other hand it goes with the territory. I tend to try too many emotional trades if I keep a huge balance on the exchanges (plus they _could_ disappear with your coins at any time - as Mt. Gox demonstrated clearly). I can't even count the times I saw what I believed was a long-term trend building, only to see it collapse before I could deposit a decent chunk of coins... who knows how much that's actually saved me over the last few months.









But yeah with BC I'm actually planning on holding 20K or so coins for at least a month or more - they actually seem like they're trying to become something other than a pump-n-dump flavor of the day. If the prices remain relatively stable over the month, it might be a keeper... if the volatility continues despite it being PoS exclusively at this point - then I'll probably just try to time a sell with a pump and liquidate everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Coinedup is also a great website for this.


Added to OP. Reminds me I need to go check back on your incredible build log again... haven't stopped by recently.









In other trading news... DOGE...









Bought some more at 173... but now I've got to sell at a price above 192 in order to make much of anything on my buy in yesterday... oh well, they can't all be winners I guess.


----------



## Minusorange

Well if I could afford 1 BTC I'd throw it all in Blackcoin right now while it's so cheap, the 4k I have just doesn't feel enough. Going to try scrounge some money together so I can get some more, even going to sell my noble to get some while it's so cheap


----------



## Roulette Run

I still think BC could see another bounce overnight after Asia wakes up or tomorrow after the Americas wake up. I'll definitely be keeping my preset sells in place tonight. I don't think we've seen all this coin has to give in the way of volatility, the mining ended on a weekend and I think there are some who don't pay much attention to the markets on the weekend and as more people become aware of the fact that no more will be mined and as more and more are held in people's wallets rather than being played, then the price will begin to rise. These are just my thoughts, I've been wrong before though, and I probably will be again.


----------



## Roulette Run

Wow!!! In a matter of 10-15 minutes, I just sold 8000 BC at 1469/1470 then turned around and bought the same coins back at 1290!!! It went up and fell back down just that fast and I've got them back on at 1475. Wow!


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Wow!!! In a matter of 10-15 minutes, I just sold 8000 BC at 1469/1470 then turned around and bought the same coins back at 1290!!! It went up and fell back down just that fast and I've got them back on at 1475. Wow!


Yeah I'm playing now too sold 2000 at 1400 now waiting for it to dip to 1150 so I can get 500 for free lol


----------



## smex

Do not underestimate the power of the federal bank and the big constructs in connection with it.

I don´t wanna sound lame but this is simple fact. I felt like i gotta say this because i´ve seen the
options in the poll not covering the picture of reality.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Do not underestimate the power of the federal bank and the big constructs in connection with it.
> 
> I don´t wanna sound lame but this is simple fact. I felt like i gotta say this because i´ve seen the
> options in the poll not covering the picture of reality.


Did you not see where the Fed Chairwoman testified before congress this past week when she told them the Fed has no authority to regulate cryptos?


----------



## smex

No, i live on another continent and some news do
take longer until they reach me. Thank you.

But the thing is, the monotary system is much heavier
embedded in the peoples minds thru history, habits
and beliefs.

This represents a construct of security and cashflow
also bound to countries, companies and many other
groups of people.

Oil and raw materials will not be paid in crypto currencies
in the middle east.

There is also no need for the fed bank to control it until
the group of people of using this instead of regular currency
has grown that large to bring the current system in danger.
But this will not happen, and if it will something will happen
that will crush crypto currencies for sure.

We live still in a neo-feudal economy system that is basing on
structures that are several hundred or even thousand years
with some people at the top and a large mass dependat of theese
people on the bottom.

I really do not want to flame around or sound harsh but IMO this
will not happen -_-

Baah this could be a good post to start a flamewar which i do not want..
I´ll leave it as it is with this statement and wish us all a pleasant day


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> No, i live on another continent and some news do
> take longer until they reach me. Thank you.
> 
> But the thing is, the monotary system is much heavier
> embedded in the peoples minds thru history, habits
> and beliefs.
> 
> This represents a construct of security and cashflow
> also bound to countries, companies and many other
> groups of people.
> 
> Oil and raw materials will not be paid in crypto currencies
> in the middle east.
> 
> There is also no need for the fed bank to control it until
> the group of people of using this instead of regular currency
> has grown that large to bring the current system in danger.
> But this will not happen, and if it will something will happen
> that will crush crypto currencies for sure.
> 
> We live still in a neo-feudal economy system that is basing on
> structures that are several hundred or even thousand years
> with some people at the top and a large mass dependat of theese
> people on the bottom.
> 
> I really do not want to flame around or sound harsh but IMO this
> will not happen -_-
> 
> Baah this could be a good post to start a flamewar which i do not want..
> I´ll leave it as it is with this statement and wish us all a pleasant day


You're not starting a flame war when you are telling us what you believe and you are not attacking people. I agree with much of what you just said, yes, there will be resistance to change, there is always resistance to progress. You can bet there were a lot of blacksmiths who were not very happy to see the automobile come into existence, but if a system is built that people see as reliable and more evenly implemented than fiat currencies, more and more people will adopt it, including many who are against it today. Major banks are on the verge of getting into the game on the exchange side and that will bring a lot of weight and stability with it. That being said, even major banks should not be totally trusted either.


----------



## confed

Thanks for throwing this together. I am new to mining and have not yet traded. So far I have only mined about 1 LTC and a good amount of NUT. I figured the best thing for me to do trade wise would be to get in with the LTC and start trading that way. As I am brand spanking new to all this, I would appreciate any links you could throw my way that would allow me to read up more. I hope to be joining this club within a week. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## smex

I think that too but the problem is that the banks offer safety, especially the fed bank
paying for the safety by generating inflation that is more or less calculable.
Of course from time to time some bank or company of any kind dies, but they are in
a line of other banks and companies and get either saved or eaten by them.. again
held by the biggest that creates value at will because it isnt bound on anything material
since long time ago.

The big problem with cryptos is that it is not centralised and by that not controllable and
predictable compared to the system to create value at will which offers a great danger.

A much greater danger than such a centralised system securing it self thru small but predictable
inflation.

The power needed to establish the needed security for cryptos would take such a massive amount
of money and political influence that only the ruling class ( poloticians > bound thru law to the
freedom of our economy > which is trying to secure it self without stopping ) would have and theese
people would not risk their bread ( or cars, houses, land, money and all imaginable values bound
to that money) to establish something and give away out of their "mouths" just for so called "better"
and more "fair" world.

So again, it is rotating in one circle.. The idea and working principes of the monitary system or better
said the idead of security thru having things in general which is again bound on money.. and there we are
at the beginning and the and of that circle taking a new round and a new round and again and again.

For some people here it would be the biggest HORROR even not having their computer / rig anymore.
What to say then about the peoplie having MUCH more who are running theese system(s)

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I enjoy reading your arguments, I'm just glad that I'm catching the crypto train.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> I think that too but the problem is that the banks offer safety, especially the fed bank
> paying for the safety by generating inflation that is more or less calculable.
> Of course from time to time some bank or company of any kind dies, but they are in
> a line of other banks and companies and get either saved or eaten by them.. again
> held by the biggest that creates value at will because it isnt bound on anything material
> since long time ago.
> 
> The big problem with cryptos is that it is not centralised and by that not controllable and
> predictable compared to the system to create value at will which offers a great danger.
> 
> A much greater danger than such a centralised system securing it self thru small but predictable
> inflation.


While I agree with much of your previous assessment and statement, I have significant issues with the accuracy of this one. While it is true that banks (especially central banks) have offered relative safety against _total_ destruction of wealth - it is also true that the price for that is much more than many people realize. I'm not sure how it is where you live, but in most countries there are some basic principles at work which nullify much of the advantages of banking in general (which is why many countries/states/towns/companies have created their own currencies for nearly as long as currency has existed).

I'm not suggesting that most people (a significant majority in fact) don't agree with your assertion - they most certainly do - however, I'm not one of those people. The problem is that most people don't actually think about their 'wealth' at all - I'm not referring to those considered 'wealthy' by saying that... even a college student with nothing but a used car to their name is affected by this. This is the first way in which the central banking model is destructive to wealth - devaluation. Much credibility is given to inflation metrics - which in general only consider things that don't hold value - as a determination of whether a central bank or fiat issuing government is 'doing it's job' economically speaking. However, the bottom line is that the things which are truly a store of value are constantly becoming more and more expensive relative to those currencies.

When my grandfather started working (around the time the Federal Reserve was created), he was making $40/week... on that income he managed to buy a plot of land, build a house on it, buy a truck to go to work, and feed and clothe his family. They definitely weren't rich... but they had enough to survive. By the time he retired he was making around $20K/year working part time - largely because he continued to buy real estate in numerous locations, and invested in different funds/companies which (for the most part) paid dividends and appreciated. What did not was the fiat currency he kept in a shoebox "for a rainy day"... other than a slight increase in value for the notes/coins that have numismatic interest... they're worth the same amount today that they were then.

Of course, that all occurred during a time of _relative_ fiscal responsibility by both the US government and the central banks. Then came free and easy credit - both for the individual and for the governments both here and elsewhere in the world. My parents' lives tell a similar story but not quite as rosy... when my parents started working they made a combined income of around $7500 per year... but they were able to buy a small house and pay it off in 3 years! They then saved enough to buy and build a large custom home with savings accumulated over another 3 years - that house is now worth about $600K... which is actually more than their income for the past 20 years was! They always maintained a similar amount of money in savings... that savings is worth less than the total of the funds deposited - the number is bigger, but less than 4 times bigger... and the cost of almost everything is 6-10 times greater than when they saved it (with healthcare being closer to 20 times).

Banks don't just destroy peoples wealth through forced inflation like is occurring with QEx or whatever they're calling monetizing US debt loads these days. Banks get free money to invest - and are given authority to restrict people's ability to disrupt this. Although it might be reported due to money laundering laws now... no bank in the world will prevent you from making a $1M deposit. On the other hand, no _regulated_ bank in the world will _allow_ you to simply withdraw that same amount should you be lucky enough to have a balance that allows this. Of course, if you do actually have a bank balance of that nature - then you actually can avoid the final way... fees. Twenty years ago no one paid fees for having a bank account... you got _paid_ to keep money in one (I even remember the 80's where I was making 10% interest in a 5 year CD). Now, depending on how poor you are, they literally rape you (financially speaking at least). Under $10K balance? Fee. Auto-transfer from savings to checking to cover a debit? Fee. Withdraw from an ATM? Fee. Another bank's ATM? Two separate fees. Wrote a check? Fee. Need checks? Charges _and_ fee. Online transfer between money market account and directly associated savings account? Fee.

I could keep going on but you get the idea. For the average person, yes - the fact that they don't have to think about protecting a stack of paper from thieves, and can swipe their debit card and buy their groceries is equal to security. But those people are still trying to figure out why they are having problems finding a job after they posted pictures of themselves in compromising positions on their Facebook page. These are the same people that believe the government that bailed out the first group of people that lost them their retirement accounts - banks - is going to take care of them in their old age...









In summary: crypto currencies are risky as hell, stand a good chance of enabling (or at least failing to prevent) a ton of scams, fraud, and accidental loss... and I'd still rather own some than have nothing but a bank balance. Of course, since I can simply 'invest' a nominal amount of money in my electrical bill, and buy a few extra GPUs which will be used for gaming if nothing else... it's win-win in my book. That way I can take the _other_ "silly money" and trade it to people for gold, real estate, firearms, ammunition, food stores, solar panels, etc... all of which I expect to be nearly useless... but a hell of a lot less useless than the FDIC seal on the banks door should there be systemic failure in the banking system... which considering the fact that it's already happened to a small degree twice in my lifetime... is virtually guaranteed.

And back on topic... DOGE = much scared, many losses, sky falling! (Just bought a bunch more @ 165 & 167).


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Exchanges:
> Mt. Gox (Japan)
> BTC-e (Belarus)
> BTER (China ?)
> Cryptsy (US)
> MintPal (UK)
> CoinEx (?)
> Huobi (China)
> BTCChina (China)
> Vault Of Satoshi (Canada)
> Bitstamp (UK)
> PoloniEx (?)
> CoinedUp (?)
> 
> Glossary:
> (To be developed)
> 
> Trading Tools/Platforms:
> BitcoinWisdom - Charting/Order Depth
> 
> _Suggestions? Shoot me a PM or post in the thread and I'll gladly put it in!_


CoinBase?

EDIT: also i think better currencys due to | with or with out regulations will popup but, these other currency probably still have some value and will linger around.

also what about list of current crypto coins, like all the types of coins.


----------



## Willanhanyard

So uh what if we put an OCN pump and dump group together? Just for those little currencies you know?


----------



## smex

--->> I´ve shortened my post and your quote to the IMO main things i agree with you. This topic is just that complex that i would need to write something
like a book and have time to arrange it to make myself clear. This is just freely spoken / written and i hope that the amount of information that is missing
due the fact that this is a post in a forum doesnt make my analysis getting lost in the shuffle.

_" DiGiCiDAL wrote: "
" While I agree with much of your previous assessment and statement, I have significant issues with the accuracy of this one. While it is true that banks (especially central banks) have offered relative safety against total destruction of wealth - it is also true that the price for that is much more than many people realize. I'm not sure how it is where you live, but in most countries there are some basic principles at work which nullify much of the advantages of banking in general (which is why many countries/states/towns/companies have created their own currencies for nearly as long as currency has existed)._ "

--->> I absolutely agree with this, there is a big bandwidth of some people / groups / coorperations and states that do have more advantages out of this and some have almost no
positive consequences or are even being exploited. The kind of analysis always depends of what system and what scale you analyse. Now the big problem is that
the groups of people who are being more or less exploited.. ( a small pyramide for example: workers in your / my country with low wages and low education to
workers in the 3rd world country with even less education and earning possibilities ) .. are bound on consuming things.
While in the western world mean people could call them proletarians, ( they really do not make much profit out of this economy system) they are still "rich" compared
to many people in the 3rd world, even compared to persons with acedemic grades.

The (un)funny thing is, theese people (very very hard said!! but i hope you understand what i try to say) in the richer countries did not learn to think, nor have
learned to understand what it means to discover happyness in life . Influenced by mass media, by rich peoples lifestyles and so on.. they just consume in order
to fake happyness in life. This is not only a phenomenon of probably poor people.. this is going thru the whole society. Consuming stuff from an economy that
is growing larger and where local vendors are dieing more and more or still are dependant on big facilities for some kind of mainstream products.

Groceries, cloth, cars, computers / technical devices: IPHONES ( WANT APPLE NOW EVERYONE!! NOWW!!







) Playstation 1,2,3,4 , smartphones and so on.
..in the meaning to have a use of it but also as status symboles.. in both ways.
In order to bring in a new currency you have to either break this kind of desire and / or be able to produce it and offer it for cryptos for example..

Now we could break it down and analyse what money / currencies stand for and say ok lets trade with tomatoes and not money, just kidding but i think
you get the point.

So this MASS of people demanding ( and not really knowing about this) such a system should be able to get in a dialogue with you or me or some other
open minded ( when i say this i DO NOT SAY THAT I AM BETTER! ) people in order to bring change. The problem is that i have the feeling that i have great
trouble to come to a real respectfull and intelligent dialogue with many people without that it gets to some competition of what is better and arguments get
personal instead of ONLY the analytical point of view in order to stay a dynamic thinking and feeling human being who / that is enforced to create its
world and surrounding (society) more free. )-:

"_I'm not suggesting that most people (a significant majority in fact) don't agree with your assertion - they most certainly do - however, I'm not one of those people. The problem is that most people don't actually think about their 'wealth' at all - I'm not referring to those considered 'wealthy' by saying that... even a college student with nothing but a used car to their name is affected by this. This is the first way in which the central banking model is destructive to wealth - devaluation. Much credibility is given to inflation metrics - which in general only consider things that don't hold value - as a determination of whether a central bank or fiat issuing government is 'doing it's job' economically speaking. However, the bottom line is that the things which are truly a store of value are constantly becoming more and more expensive relative to those currencies._ "

---> Yep, i agree again. Most of my thingking about this is in the first block in this post that you´ve read 5 minutes ago








Just to repeat, real value comes from the inside of a human being.. only if this can be learned, we are able to treat other people and this planet in an open minded
fair and towards the future positive way in order to evaluate and not live by the principles of the stone age where the rule "the stronger one wins" is leading.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> CoinBase?
> 
> EDIT: also i think better currencys due to | with or with out regulations will popup but, these other currency probably still have some value and will linger around.
> 
> also what about list of current crypto coins, like all the types of coins.


I will work on getting the coin types and algorithm lists up sometime soon. Good catch on CoinBase... I thought I had already listed it! I also added CryptoRush to the list. Some of those exchanges are sketchy, but hey... less sketchy than Mt. Gox obviously was and look how many people threw their cryptos/fiat into that sinkhole!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> --->> I´ve shortened my post and your quote to the IMO main things i agree with you. This topic is just that complex that i would need to write something
> like a book and have time to arrange it to make myself clear. This is just freely spoken / written and i hope that the amount of information that is missing
> due the fact that this is a post in a forum doesnt make my analysis getting lost in the shuffle.
> 
> _" DiGiCiDAL wrote: "
> " While I agree with much of your previous assessment and statement, I have significant issues with the accuracy of this one. While it is true that banks (especially central banks) have offered relative safety against total destruction of wealth - it is also true that the price for that is much more than many people realize. I'm not sure how it is where you live, but in most countries there are some basic principles at work which nullify much of the advantages of banking in general (which is why many countries/states/towns/companies have created their own currencies for nearly as long as currency has existed)._ "
> 
> --->> I absolutely agree with this, there is a big bandwidth of some people / groups / coorperations and states that do have more advantages out of this and some have almost no
> positive consequences or are even being exploited. The kind of analysis always depends of what system and what scale you analyse. Now the big problem is that
> the groups of people who are being more or less exploited.. ( a small pyramide for example: workers in your / my country with low wages and low education to
> workers in the 3rd world country with even less education and earning possibilities ) .. are bound on consuming things.
> While in the western world mean people could call them proletarians, ( they really do not make much profit out of this economy system) they are still "rich" compared
> to many people in the 3rd world, even compared to persons with acedemic grades.
> 
> The (un)funny thing is, theese people (very very hard said!! but i hope you understand what i try to say) in the richer countries did not learn to think, nor have
> learned to understand what it means to discover happyness in life . Influenced by mass media, by rich peoples lifestyles and so on.. they just consume in order
> to fake happyness in life. This is not only a phenomenon of probably poor people.. this is going thru the whole society. Consuming stuff from an economy that
> is growing larger and where local vendors are dieing more and more or still are dependant on big facilities for some kind of mainstream products.
> 
> Groceries, cloth, cars, computers / technical devices: IPHONES ( WANT APPLE NOW EVERYONE!! NOWW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Playstation 1,2,3,4 , smartphones and so on.
> ..in the meaning to have a use of it but also as status symboles.. in both ways.
> In order to bring in a new currency you have to either break this kind of desire and / or be able to produce it and offer it for cryptos for example..
> 
> Now we could break it down and analyse what money / currencies stand for and say ok lets trade with tomatoes and not money, just kidding but i think
> you get the point.
> 
> So this MASS of people demanding ( and not really knowing about this) such a system should be able to get in a dialogue with you or me or some other
> open minded ( when i say this i DO NOT SAY THAT I AM BETTER! ) people in order to bring change. The problem is that i have the feeling that i have great
> trouble to come to a real respectfull and intelligent dialogue with many people without that it gets to some competition of what is better and arguments get
> personal instead of ONLY the analytical point of view in order to stay a dynamic thinking and feeling human being who / that is enforced to create its
> world and surrounding (society) more free. )-:
> 
> "_I'm not suggesting that most people (a significant majority in fact) don't agree with your assertion - they most certainly do - however, I'm not one of those people. The problem is that most people don't actually think about their 'wealth' at all - I'm not referring to those considered 'wealthy' by saying that... even a college student with nothing but a used car to their name is affected by this. This is the first way in which the central banking model is destructive to wealth - devaluation. Much credibility is given to inflation metrics - which in general only consider things that don't hold value - as a determination of whether a central bank or fiat issuing government is 'doing it's job' economically speaking. However, the bottom line is that the things which are truly a store of value are constantly becoming more and more expensive relative to those currencies._ "
> 
> ---> Yep, i agree again. Most of my thingking about this is in the first block in this post that you´ve read 5 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to repeat, real value comes from the inside of a human being.. only if this can be learned, we are able to treat other people and this planet in an open minded
> fair and towards the future positive way in order to evaluate and not live by the principles of the stone age where the rule "the stronger one wins" is leading.


I see where you are coming from - and I agree with the philosophy behind it (it's similar to the zeitgeist movement actually)... however, I consider it unlikely to ever exist. I agree that it would be wonderful if we could divorce ourselves from the rampant consumerism and superficiality seen in most industrialized nations today - but considering that many of those economies (and arguably _all_ 1st-world economies) are now based almost entirely in that conspicuous consumption model... the "growing pains" of that evolutionary step are likely too much for most people to stomach. Here in the US we basically don't manufacture anything anymore - certainly in comparison to the 50's-90's. Yet our appetite for consumer goods (mostly fueled by easy and available credit) is growing daily.

Perhaps some day we'll actually evolve - both socially and economically speaking - but based on the whole of human history... I'm thinking that is very, very unlikely to occur in my lifetime - or for that matter in this century.









And in trading news... DOGE is back with some crazy swings again! YAY!

Buy ~700K @ 165 -> Sell ~400K @ 174 -> Sell ~200K @ 177 -> Buy 50K @ 168 -> Buy 200K @ 166 -> Buy 300K @ 162

Looks like we're back in a downtrend at the moment so I've got more buys placed to see... with BTC's value recovering nicely it might be rocky... really should see DOGE drop back to the ~140s IMO... but if it stays here it's value relative to USD has really shot up! It's (DOGE) only lost 15-20% of it's value against BTC over the past week, but BTC has gained nearly 55% in terms of USD in the interim.









It's important not to miss the trade gap between exchanges (especially if using BTCWisdom). DOGE on cryptsy seems to be in a profound downtrend... yet on BTER it's volume is very little - but so the price seems relatively stable with reasonable book on both sides... and the price gap vs cryptsy has widened to +/- 10 over the past few hours.



I don't trade on Cryptsy and I've heard horror stories about their deposit/withdrawal delays, so I don't really think this represents an arbitrage opportunity... but it makes me feel even better about BTER. This is not an endorsement in any way... they are way too opaque to be considered trustworthy or reliable in a general sense... but at least I've never had to wait more than 10-15 minutes for a deposit or withdrawal to get confirmed and credited (in any currency). Maybe someday they'll mature to the point of more transparency and perhaps even regularly posted audits, etc. They hinted at moving that direction when they listed shares on their exchange.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Anyone want to pump doge?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Anyone want to pump doge?


After you.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Anyone want to pump doge?


Sure! 10 BTC each sound good ? You get the ball rolling I'm just waiting for funds to transfer


----------



## Willanhanyard

I think doge is bottoming out, what do yall think?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'm not entirely sure... I think it could go lower, but hoping it doesn't as I've bought back in pretty heavily. With the recovery in BTC there's a lot being pulled out of almost all alt-coins at the moment... but not really a big deal as the value remains fairly similar. Trending at both BTER and at Cryptsy seems pretty bearish for the near term, but it's cryptos... so why even bother?









BTER:


CRYPTSY:


----------



## Minusorange

Let's be realistic here and sensible

DOGE and most other crypto's are taking a hit because everyone wants to ride the Aurora gravy train so we're seeing mass exodus from most coins as people can gather as much btc as they can to make a profit on Aurora

Now is the time to be buying DOGE, come the crash of Aurora (and it will crash) everyone will start investing back into the stable coins to try and make some profit again until the next big gravy train comes along


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Let's be realistic here and sensible
> 
> DOGE and most other crypto's are taking a hit because everyone wants to ride the Aurora gravy train so we're seeing mass exodus from most coins as people can gather as much btc as they can to make a profit on Aurora
> 
> Now is the time to be buying DOGE, come the crash of Aurora (and it will crash) everyone will start investing back into the stable coins to try and make some profit again until the next big gravy train comes along


Agreed... that's why I'm buying both DOGE and BC... as I feel both these are undervalued at the moment. Of course, I'm holding both long-term as well, so the strategies are a little different. I'm only actively trading with about ~1.5M DOGE and 20K BC on BTER and MintPal respectively... and I'm only trading for acquisition in the currency itself - not the underlying BTC it represents. I even took a few slight losses (BTC-wise) in both earlier to profit coin-wise from the big drops.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Agreed... that's why I'm buying both DOGE and BC... as I feel both these are undervalued at the moment. Of course, I'm holding both long-term as well, so the strategies are a little different. I'm only actively trading with about ~1.5M DOGE and 20K BC on BTER and MintPal respectively... and I'm only trading for acquisition in the currency itself - not the underlying BTC it represents. I even took a few slight losses (BTC-wise) in both earlier to profit coin-wise from the big drops.


Even buying doge at 190 a few days ago I saw no risk in that as it easily has the potential to hit 250 again and stay there, coins like these though need time to come big.

Just look at bitcoin it didn't become worth $600 overnight it's taken years to reach that value

And it would be nice if we could more regular users in our private members chat room currently myself, lacrosse and red seem to be the only regulars discussing coins and trading


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I see where you are coming from - and I agree with the philosophy behind it (it's similar to the zeitgeist movement actually)... however, I consider it unlikely to ever exist. I agree that it would be wonderful if we could divorce ourselves from the rampant consumerism and superficiality seen in most industrialized nations today - but considering that many of those economies (and arguably all 1st-world economies) are now based almost entirely in that conspicuous consumption model... the "growing pains" of that evolutionary step are likely too much for most people to stomach. Here in the US we basically don't manufacture anything anymore - certainly in comparison to the 50's-90's. Yet our appetite for consumer goods (mostly fueled by easy and available credit) is growing daily.
> 
> Perhaps some day we'll actually evolve - both socially and economically speaking - but based on the whole of human history... I'm thinking that is very, very unlikely to occur in my lifetime - or for that matter in this century. redface.gif
> 
> .


Actually, i´ve seen this film but my thinking comes from another corner. It comes from psychoanalysis, combined with philosophy and
political / economical / historical analysis of the past several hundred years.

Zeitgeist is a nice gimmick but to me it is still too much esotericism and more or less romantic thinking
without explaining the phenomenons deep enough. It lacks of explaining things enough and
i don´t like the kind of how it is presented.. with music colors and what else. Lets say it´s a good "basic"
idea but not with enough mental force behind it.

I see it more bound to causal and the next time i´m posting ill explain the logic that drives my mind.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Even buying doge at 190 a few days ago I saw no risk in that as it easily has the potential to hit 250 again and stay there, coins like these though need time to come big.
> 
> Just look at bitcoin it didn't become worth $600 overnight it's taken years to reach that value
> 
> And it would be nice if we could more regular users in our private members chat room currently myself, lacrosse and red seem to be the only regulars discussing coins and trading


Well, I'm pretty much all-in on both DOGE and BC (although I have a small reserve in my trading BTC just in case I need to cost-average some more... bought ~40K BC between 600 and 550. And bought back in to DOGE at 157 & 155 (with more buys set at 151 & 147 & 139) - I'd sold off ~800K at 177 earlier and bought back in at 163 for half the proceeds.

Hopefully, in a week or so I can unwind DOGE somewhat... but I think the BC will be held long term. Total invested is still less than 1BTC I believe (have to tally this) so if nothing else I can hopefully trade back and forth on the volatility with part and stake the rest for the long haul.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Actually, i´ve seen this film but my thinking comes from another corner. It comes from psychoanalysis, combined with philosophy and
> political / economical / historical analysis of the past several hundred years.
> 
> Zeitgeist is a nice gimmick but to me it is still too much esotericism and more or less romantic thinking
> without explaining the phenomenons deep enough. It lacks of explaining things enough and
> i don´t like the kind of how it is presented.. with music colors and what else. Lets say it´s a good "basic"
> idea but not with enough mental force behind it.
> 
> I see it more bound to causal and the next time i´m posting ill explain the logic that drives my mind.


Well, I agree as far as TZM is concerned... but then again I'm a very cynical person... I believe in greed - and I don't believe that _anything_ whether coming from within or driven by environment will ever change that basic part of man's nature. I see it in animals, infants, even plants to some extent... even when an organism has all that it needs... if there's more available - that organism will inherently seek to consume/control that resource.

Even, in some cases, to it's own destruction... as is indicative of the numerous health issues facing the masses of adipose flesh I interact with on a daily basis. There's no need to keep eating... they just do it because otherwise someone else will. When I was younger, more naive, and pretty high most of the time - I thought we could change that some day. Now I'm positive we will never change at all - at least not for long.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I'm pretty much all-in on both DOGE and BC (although I have a small reserve in my trading BTC just in case I need to cost-average some more... bought ~40K BC between 600 and 550. And bought back in to DOGE at 157 & 155 (with more buys set at 151 & 147 & 139) - I'd sold off ~800K at 177 earlier and bought back in at 163 for half the proceeds.
> 
> Hopefully, in a week or so I can unwind DOGE somewhat... but I think the BC will be held long term. Total invested is still less than 1BTC I believe (have to tally this) so if nothing else I can hopefully trade back and forth on the volatility with part and stake the rest for the long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree as far as TZM is concerned... but then again I'm a very cynical person... I believe in greed - and I don't believe that _anything_ whether coming from within or driven by environment will ever change that basic part of man's nature. I see it in animals, infants, even plants to some extent... even when an organism has all that it needs... if there's more available - that organism will inherently seek to consume/control that resource.


Yeah currently I'm holding around 40k Noble that i've mined that past few nights, some BC and about 5k Doge that I've been gradually building up with buys & sells although that's become difficult right now with all coins taking a hit

All of these I'm considering long term investments and it's nice to have a variety of coins in my portfolio. Trying to find some other coins worth mining to cash in and convert to BTC for buy/sell trading but I'm at a loss at the moment as everyone seems too focused on AUR and MZC to bother manipulating any of the other coins and with all my assets tied down on coins I want for long term I don't want to sell undervalue just to get in on these 2 coins for a quick buck although I really should and then just buy back into them before they rise again


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Yeah currently I'm holding around 40k Noble that i've mined that past few nights, some BC and about 5k Doge that I've been gradually building up with buys & sells although that's become difficult right now with all coins taking a hit
> 
> All of these I'm considering long term investments and it's nice to have a variety of coins in my portfolio. Trying to find some other coins worth mining to cash in and convert to BTC for buy/sell trading but I'm at a loss at the moment as everyone seems too focused on AUR and MZC to bother manipulating any of the other coins and with all my assets tied down on coins I want for long term I don't want to sell undervalue just to get in on these 2 coins for a quick buck although I really should and then just buy back into them before they rise again


Well the BC manipulation is still going on in full force. Who knows how low it'll drop before it ramps back up, maybe giving you a day or two to play with MZC. I'd be less inclined to touch AUR. It'll go a higher, but it's a lot further along before....ya know

HOLY BALLS GO LOOK AT BC NOW

https://www.mintpal.com/market/BC/BTC

360


----------



## Minusorange

OK guys, this really needs to be put on the OP in capitals and bold and in a colour if possible

DO NOT FALL FOR LOW VOLUME PRICE TRADES

ALWAYS ALWAYS LOOK AT THE VOLUME IN THE TRADE BEFORE GOING "ERHMAGHERD ITS SELLING AT 1 SATOSHI WE'RE ALL DOOM SELL SELL SELL"

all these low value trades are 1 to 10 to even 100 units of the coin and they're being placed to instill panic into you to make you sell at a low price to cut your losses while these guys buy up all your cheap coins and pump the price hard later on to make epic profit!

again I repeat

DO NOT PLAY WITH THE WHALES, TAKE YOUR BALL AND GO HOME. BE THE CAPTAIN AHABS YOU ARE PUT THESE WHALES TO SLEEP


----------



## incog

Yeah I'm not too afraid of whales. Whales can make profit off people who panic sell and don't know how the market works. Not that I do, but at least I understand the gist of it.

I'm looking into Karmacoin at the moment myself. I think the coin has potential. I could be wrong. I would invest into BC but I'm flat out broke at the moment. I have a rule where I don't allow myself to risk more than half my BTC at a given time. So far, my only successful trade:



I'm curious to see how far I can get with just my 7970 and some trading. I haven't invested a single cent in mining; I see this as a fun hobby.


----------



## Minusorange

https://www.btc-cc.com/

Blackcoin now in China to all who held strong, this is good news for us


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I'm pretty much all-in on both DOGE and BC (although I have a small reserve in my trading BTC just in case I need to cost-average some more... bought ~40K BC between 600 and 550. And bought back in to DOGE at 157 & 155 (with more buys set at 151 & 147 & 139) - I'd sold off ~800K at 177 earlier and bought back in at 163 for half the proceeds.
> 
> Hopefully, in a week or so I can unwind DOGE somewhat... but I think the BC will be held long term. Total invested is still less than 1BTC I believe (have to tally this) so if nothing else I can hopefully trade back and forth on the volatility with part and stake the rest for the long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree as far as TZM is concerned... but then again I'm a very cynical person... I believe in greed - and I don't believe that _anything_ whether coming from within or driven by environment will ever change that basic part of man's nature. I see it in animals, infants, even plants to some extent... even when an organism has all that it needs... if there's more available - that organism will inherently seek to consume/control that resource.
> 
> Even, in some cases, to it's own destruction... as is indicative of the numerous health issues facing the masses of adipose flesh I interact with on a daily basis. There's no need to keep eating... they just do it because otherwise someone else will. When I was younger, more naive, and pretty high most of the time - I thought we could change that some day. Now I'm positive we will never change at all - at least not for long.


Yea but that the fact that we exist and talk about this and in that way practice this kind of awareness opens the possibility that
it can grow to a larger scale.. time is an important factor and i cannot say if it will happen in my or in one lifetime but it prooves
the fact that it is possible


----------



## istudy92

I would like to join



then sold



Bought 7.9BTC doge, sold at 10.5 BTC


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I would like to join
> 
> 
> 
> then sold
> 
> 
> 
> Bought 7.9BTC doge, sold at 10.5 BTC


Thats a lot of Doge!!!


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats a lot of Doge!!!


Yes sir all about jamaican bob sled team that week.


----------



## lightsout

Now I'm confused. Cool runnings? Lol


----------



## Redvineal

There are few things more comical and ironic than a Jamaican team, funded by a dog meme crypto currency, bobsledding in the 2014 Sochi winter Olympics. Jamaicans + dogs + Russians = profit I say!

Edit: Oh yea, this thread is about trading. Sort of lost sight of the topic there. Sorry guys!


----------



## Willanhanyard

FTC seems like it has a lot of potential. I see it going back up to 50 in the future. What do you guys think?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> There are few things more comical and ironic than a Jamaican team, funded by a dog meme crypto currency, bobsledding in the 2014 Sochi winter Olympics. Jamaicans + dogs + Russians = profit I say!
> 
> Edit: Oh yea, this thread is about trading. Sort of lost sight of the topic there. Sorry guys!


Well such factors play into why the trade occur, although speculation is a partial reason for trade. Some important information such as having a hype meter helps in the trade.
Great publicity with jamacian team.
Doge is dead on my books, it has nothing going for them unless they spend another 40 grand for publicity, hence kitteh may be the new jump for the sole reason that it has a marketing team working on it as we speak. not a spectacular jump, but something of 11--> 100+ could happen 1000% increase is nothing, just waitting to trade
unless this is off topic on trading.


----------



## Roulette Run

To everybody that voted to help us get Nutcoin onto Allcrypt.com, we thank your!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Yeah I'm not too afraid of whales. Whales can make profit off people who panic sell and don't know how the market works. Not that I do, but at least I understand the gist of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking into Karmacoin at the moment myself. I think the coin has potential. I could be wrong. I would invest into BC but I'm flat out broke at the moment. I have a rule where I don't allow myself to risk more than half my BTC at a given time. So far, my only successful trade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see how far I can get with just my 7970 and some trading. I haven't invested a single cent in mining; I see this as a fun hobby.


Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I would like to join
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought 7.9BTC doge, sold at 10.5 BTC


Added... nice trades!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Well such factors play into why the trade occur, although speculation is a partial reason for trade. Some important information such as having a hype meter helps in the trade.
> Great publicity with jamacian team.
> Doge is dead on my books, it has nothing going for them unless they spend another 40 grand for publicity, hence kitteh may be the new jump for the sole reason that it has a marketing team working on it as we speak. not a spectacular jump, but something of 11--> 100+ could happen 1000% increase is nothing, just waitting to trade
> unless this is off topic on trading.


I don't see how price speculation of a crypto currency could possibly be _more_ on topic actually!







Just because it's not a current trade doesn't mean it's off-topic... also I tend to not be much of a stickler for that anyhow... unless it's a 80-post string on how your pet is too cute to be believed... it's possibly interesting to someone. I don't think DOGE is 'dead' however, I do think the downtrend will likely continue until at least the 100 sat level. But there's simply too much holding of it and use as a tipping currency, plus some nominal spending and investment opportunities (a few online shops, two ATMs that I know of, etc.)

However, I agree that the 50-60% moves in _either direction_ are likely finished for the foreseeable future.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> To everybody that voted to help us get Nutcoin onto Allcrypt.com, we thank your!!!


Sweet. Now once ZEIT is listed on MintPal... I'll go back to voting for NUT on there as well. 









I've got a little too much 'actual work' to get done at the office tonight to do the write up... but I'm going to post a little tutorial (with very tiny numbers - unlike istudy92's DOGE spread







) on offline trading I've been doing in BC... essentially a tutorial on 'catching a falling knife' but just using standard buy-sell positions while I sleep... might help people with very small holdings to see that there's still profits to be made even in a commodity like DOGE or BC that seem caught in a permanent downtrend, but still have some volatility.

If things go well, I'll throw it up in an few hours, if not then tomorrow (the last 2 days of work have not been kind to me).


----------



## istudy92

So I know its not much as my previous post but for the sake of this thread I would like to post it.

As you can see thats a 10% profit, although its in a very small amount (I do not feel it is safe to use large # of coins but only a few at a time)


----------



## RedWabbit

So I started out with PTS on bter and traded to btc when it jumped up and then transfered to btc-e. when it was around 610 I sold for 109 dollars and then I bought it back again when it dropped to 505. and then sold when it hit 549, bought when it went down to 540 sold when it went up to 560 and now Im sitting with usd kicking myself in the ass cause I didnt buy when it was at 546 and I put in a buy order at 542 and now it jumped back into the 600's. so in the day or so I did this I went from 109 to 118 and I could have made more if I was able to be online more often. so now I have 118usd just sitting there waiting on me to do something with. its free money that I mined I wont be upset if I lose it at least. I gotta figure this trading thing out I need more money lol


----------



## incog

So in Karmacoin, would it be right to say we have a whale here?

https://www.mintpal.com/market/KARM/BTC

Sell wall at 1 Satoshi. If the price goes up to even 4 satoshi I can make some BTC quite nicely right here. My question is, how long do whales take to leave? Is there any way to make them move? 10 satoshi would make me estatic. In the mean time, with value so low, not a lot of people are mining, which makes Karmacoin an easy coin to mine. I'm making quite a lot.


----------



## Blameless

My opinion doesn't match any of your poll options.

I think cryptocurrency is here to stay, and do not necessarily need crypto specific regulations. However, I do not see them completely replacing current systems, and I think it will probably take more than 5-10 years (probably 15-25), before any cryptocurrency is as broadly accepted as cash or plastic.


----------



## mav2000

Nice...I will be following this topic. Have just started buying into doge at 158....hopefully there is a pump again to 300 levels...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> So in Karmacoin, would it be right to say we have a whale here?
> 
> https://www.mintpal.com/market/KARM/BTC
> 
> Sell wall at 1 Satoshi. If the price goes up to even 4 satoshi I can make some BTC quite nicely right here. My question is, how long do whales take to leave? Is there any way to make them move? 10 satoshi would make me estatic. In the mean time, with value so low, not a lot of people are mining, which makes Karmacoin an easy coin to mine. I'm making quite a lot.


IMO the order book on KARM doesn't really reflect whales but simply indicates that almost no one wants to buy the coin (but there are plenty willing to take some at 1 satoshi if someone else is willing to dump them for that). Despite the fact that the BTC values are significant on the sell side - that's nearly meaningless as there's nothing on the buy side other than the 1 Sat level... this indicates that nearly everyone feels the coin is worthless. On the other hand, there is a decent amount of buyers at that 1 Sat level... so as long as it doesn't disappear it will be worth at least 1 Sat for the forseeable future - or at least until someone who mined a crapload of it (currently just under 2 billion) just wants to clear their wallet and dump them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> My opinion doesn't match any of your poll options.
> 
> I think cryptocurrency is here to stay, and do not necessarily need crypto specific regulations. However, I do not see them completely replacing current systems, and I think it will probably take more than 5-10 years (probably 15-25), before any cryptocurrency is as broadly accepted as cash or plastic.


Fair enough... but I'd say that still probably puts you in the second option camp... although perhaps a 1.5 if there was such a thing. Really, at this point in the crypto game I think the only way to have a pool that adequately reflects current opinions would require 40+ options.









I agree that crypto-specific regulations aren't really necessary, but there needs to be better and more even application of either regulation or at least oversight on exchanges. I think if there was an exchange backed by a major insurer or brokerage house - we'd have about all we would need.

The problem is with exchanges being used as a barometer for the health of the currencies themselves - just look at how many people are _still_ claiming that Mt. Gox somehow invalidates Bitcoin itself! In reality, Mt. Gox represents much less of a threat to BTC in general than the CDS crisis represented a threat to the USD and Euro!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Nice...I will be following this topic. Have just started buying into doge at 158....hopefully there is a pump again to 300 levels...


I'm hoping that's the case, but I think it is likely to remain fairly static and even quite possible lose another 20-50 satoshi in value until there is some significant news (like a major online store accepting DOGE or something similar). Despite the fact that I personally find BTER to be a slightly better exchange than BTC-e (and loads better than Cryptsy), I could see them finally capitulating to user demands for DOGE to be listed there as a great sign. If that were to happen, expect the price to jump 50-90 sats just on that initial listing. (Then probably fall back in a week to current levels +/- 10.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

OK... did this in a separate thread for simplicity sake... it's pretty dead so this might be a double post. Sorry for that.









As someone who doesn't have a ton of free time, and is often sleeping when the market is most active - I do a lot of my trading while asleep. This is one technique I use - but it's only good for stable, but volatile markets (like BC is currently). A couple of caveats - to be done right you should have enough capital on each side of the trade-pair to run 3 leading/trailing trades of cascading values... which I didn't have because I'm not allocating that much to an unproven coin (which BC definitely is right now). It's also only viable if you are fine with getting 'stuck' on one side if the market moves dramatically in a single direction - but, on the other hand, will automatically mitigate some of the risks found in timed trades at market prices.

The idea is basically to trade on both sides of the market. So if the price is currently 100, you would (optimally) want to place a buy for 1000 at 75, another 1500 at 60, and another 2000 at 45. You would then also place sell orders at similar points for similar amounts - so sell 1000 at 125, 1500 at 140, and 2000 at 155. If the ticker is volatile enough you should hit several of these points... if the market moves in a single direction - obviously your profits will be unrealized, but you will have 'caught a falling knife' as accumulating a falling property is often called (and why you should only trade like this if you actually believe the thing you're buying has _at least some value_). Or if the market takes off upward, you'll have locked in profits on the way up, and be in a better position to buy back in on a later drop. In a perfect world you'll see *this* when you wake up the next day:



(Note that I was playing with almost no coins on either side of the trades - for reasons stated above. Also important to note that I deliberately reduced my sell orders so that I would wind up with BC left over - at a cheaper price - as I wanted to accumulate BC more for long term holding).

What this basically resulted in was buys of 17,500BC for an average price of 504. And sales of 10,000BC at an average price of 727.

This move netted me 7500BC at a cost of only 205 satoshi... a price more than 50% lower than the lowest price of the day - and I believe lower than the price has ever fallen. At current prices (~660 satoshi.. so just over .05BTC worth) it represents a 200% gain on the profits - although unrealized as I'm holding for the near term.









No system is perfect, and I definitely wouldn't want to have 20-30BTC worth of trades set up this way while I was sleeping and unaware of recent news or shifts in market sentiment... but for a small amount like this it's quite decent. There are holes, of course, but if the market moves dramatically... you won't miss out completely. On the other hand if the market stalls, you won't have wasted your time trying to cover commissions on trades with no movement. But if the swings are big enough... you wake up to free money on both sides!


----------



## incog

Ty Digicidal, for the last post and the post above that.

Do you think I should dump the Karmacoin at 1 sat or just wait and see if it ever goes to 2 or 3 sats?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Ty Digicidal, for the last post and the post above that.
> 
> Do you think I should dump the Karmacoin at 1 sat or just wait and see if it ever goes to 2 or 3 sats?


I can't really give you investment advice on that... too many factors apply. Do you need the BTC for anything? If you do then probably just write off the commission (not like it's much anyway) and sell it off. On the other hand if you're fine waiting for days or even months - and possibly missing out on the opportunity to get anything at all for them - you do have the opportunity to get 100-200% gains on the investment.

The other thing to keep in mind is other opportunities... if you see something that you feel is going to pull similar or greater returns in the next few hours or days.... then by all means it makes sense to get back out and apply that BTC to another coin, make the gains there, and come back for a reinvestment (preferably with the profits alone... that way you can simply leave it until it makes it's move). Trading in these coins isn't like anything else in the investing world... because, with the exception of BTC and arguably to a lesser extent LTC and DOGE - there are no fundamentals to work with. It's not like stocks where you can analyze the management style and market potential and go based on that... even a coin with a great dev team, a fantastic release, and a huge fanbase - it's still basically worthless without investor monies keeping it afloat.

On the other hand, and for the same reasons, it's unlikely to expect BTC/LTC/DOGE to move more than 5-10% in either direction unless something big happens (beyond corrections which have mostly already happened)... and _predicting_ when those things will happen is impossible.


----------



## incog

Good points, thanks.

I think it's probably simplest (though perhaps not best) to mine and dump, mine and dump.

might play around with catching the falling knife though i don't have too much monies right now to do it.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Good points, thanks.
> 
> I think it's probably simplest (though perhaps not best) to mine and dump, mine and dump.
> 
> might play around with catching the falling knife though i don't have too much monies right now to do it.


Yeah, for the most part it seems that the alt-coin craze is dying off somewhat - so unless it's a coin that you really believe in long-term it's probably best to be in BTC/LTC and to a lesser extent DOGE... unless you really don't need the money at all for quite awhile... and even then probably those three are the ones that will still be here in a year. The others are a very long shot IMO. My BC is still worth plenty more than the current price - but even that would have been better off sold completely and bought back later as the market has been consistently down and soon might get as low as my actual cost in that trade wound up.









I do think at some point in time we'll see DOGE back over 200 satoshis and possibly see BC back in the 2000 satoshi range as well... but that could take quite awhile and in the meantime will only lose value. BTC/LTC has been more stable but we're still seeing swings of nearly 20% and closing prices below openers... so the downturn looks like it will continue unabated for at least the next week or so... maybe much longer. I even liquidated some of my long-term DOGE holdings just because I'm sure we're going to at least 135-140 before things head back up and it might even break 100 satoshis before then.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, for the most part it seems that the alt-coin craze is dying off somewhat - so unless it's a coin that you really believe in long-term it's probably best to be in BTC/LTC and to a lesser extent DOGE... unless you really don't need the money at all for quite awhile... and even then probably those three are the ones that will still be here in a year. The others are a very long shot IMO. My BC is still worth plenty more than the current price - but even that would have been better off sold completely and bought back later as the market has been consistently down and soon might get as low as my actual cost in that trade wound up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think at some point in time we'll see DOGE back over 200 satoshis and possibly see BC back in the 2000 satoshi range as well... but that could take quite awhile and in the meantime will only lose value. BTC/LTC has been more stable but we're still seeing swings of nearly 20% and closing prices below openers... so the downturn looks like it will continue unabated for at least the next week or so... maybe much longer. I even liquidated some of my long-term DOGE holdings just because I'm sure we're going to at least 135-140 before things head back up and it might even break 100 satoshis before then.


I agree, I've taken most of my value out of the market and put it into Bitcoin for the moment. It's hard to make money when the general trend is downward for the whole market. I did catch a pump earlier, but then I found your falling knife. LOL MazaCoin on MintPal. I think my best bet for now is to continue mining a coin that I believe I can do profitably, but either holding it if it's a coin I believe in long term or just dumping and holding it in Bitcoin.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Well all of this Mt. Gox stuff has really screwed everything up, especially that 200k coin thing. Maybe if they somehow decide to payback 23% of the lost coins to each user by selling to a whale at stamp value, then everyone will panic sell out and drop even more. Kind of unlikely though, so yeah no one really knows though







.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I agree, I've taken most of my value out of the market and put it into Bitcoin for the moment. It's hard to make money when the general trend is downward for the whole market. I did catch a pump earlier, but then I found your falling knife. LOL MazaCoin on MintPal. I think my best bet for now is to continue mining a coin that I believe I can do profitably, but either holding it if it's a coin I believe in long term or just dumping and holding it in Bitcoin.


maza coin has been fun to trade thats all ima say.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> maza coin has been fun to trade thats all ima say.


I didn't say I didn't have fun while it lasted, but I saw the fall coming and I just couldn't get out of the way fast enough and I got stuck with high priced coins.

That's pretty cool, I've been keeping my BlackCoin wallet open and I've been hit with interest payments twice already today.


----------



## Roulette Run

Well, I've investigated 5 different coins being launched today and all appear to be busts to me, but have at them if you wish:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=500574.0

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=492311.0

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=493942.0

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=503803.0

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=504265.0

***EDIT*** I have gone back through after a couple of hours and I have decided to give OctoCoin (last on the list) a chance and I have begun to mine it. The wallet seems to be working well as does the pool I'm connected to: http://bee-oct.daan.lt/index.php


----------



## incog

I'm just going to brainlessly mine / accumulate dogecoin. even if it's not profitable now, it might be in the future. this is more profitable than brainlessly mining LTC so I'll just stick to this and give the whole thing a break; I'll be more attentive when prices start moving again.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> ***EDIT*** I have gone back through after a couple of hours and I have decided to give OctoCoin (last on the list) a chance and I have begun to mine it. The wallet seems to be working well as does the pool I'm connected to: http://bee-oct.daan.lt/index.php


You might want to rethink that dude
Quote:


> Closing, posted Mar 9, 2014 at 14:02
> 
> Pool is closing, broken coindaemon, not finding any blocks. Sorry for troubles.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> You might want to rethink that dude


I already did, I just went back to mining Nutcoins for a little while. I was on his pool, but I read his post this morning and dropped it.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> maza coin has been fun to trade thats all ima say.


The value of that coin has crashed and dropped quite substantially.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I didn't say I didn't have fun while it lasted, but I saw the fall coming and I just couldn't get out of the way fast enough and I got stuck with high priced coins.
> 
> That's pretty cool, I've been keeping my BlackCoin wallet open and I've been hit with interest payments twice already today.


Ouch. I was able to get out with all my bitcoins right before the drop. Actually I was pretty surprised it dropped so much. I pretty much sold at the high.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The value of that coin has crashed and dropped quite substantially.
> Ouch. I was able to get out with all my bitcoins right before the drop. Actually I was pretty surprised it dropped so much. I pretty much sold at the high.


Oh I know, but as a "day trader "getting into volatility you can buy and sell low high when there is too much of a gap to make profit @[email protected] and maza has great liquidity for it.
(Using symbols to avoid google detection if it even helps)



just adding pictures and such. bought ~.11BTC--> same day -->.17 BTC this is all from the orginal .08 BTC so in 24 hours I essentially doubled my earnings.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I've still been working BC... and it's starting to turn into actual work at this point... but I'm actually thinking it might do something impressive. It seems that those that either mined (or purchased) early coins are reticent to dump them all on the market. That indicates at least some level of real faith in the coin's future... plus I have always believed that PoS coins will do better long-term than PoW coins will (other than BTC/LTC/DOGE perhaps - but even that's an unknown).

Been buying in the ~500 level (mostly between 515 and 475) and selling at the ~600 level (mostly at 610-615) ~12-15% profit each pair - which I've actually been taking in BC rather than BTC as I expected. Who knew?


----------



## istudy92

sigh..sometimes I feel like we just seem to repeat history..virtual tulips..virtual tulips. . .
Lucky for us we supply tulips


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> sigh..sometimes I feel like we just seem to repeat history..virtual tulips..virtual tulips. . .
> Lucky for us we supply tulips


Yeah, if I were one of those that dumped my life savings into cryptos I would be very worried right now. Of course, the traumatic brain injury required for that to happen in the first place would be _more_ worrisome actually.









Well, I completely cashed out of DOGE at the 140 range... thinking of getting back in the 100 range... but I'm not convinced it's not going to wind up getting dumped down to the 20's or 30's this time around. I might miss the bottom, but with 2 weeks of consistent back-to-back losing days in it... I'll be happier to just buy in on the other side of whatever bottom it makes.

Considering the speed with which it tore through the support level at the previous lows... I definitely see it hitting 70-80 at least before a turnaround. Thoughts anyone? I still believe in DOGE for the long run, but why hold at a ~15% loss and counting when I could simply buy two times as much in a week.


----------



## Roulette Run

BlackCoin is skyrocketing this morning. Figures, I was set on a low buy with no coins in my pocket.


----------



## dmfree88

Doge down. Much disappointment, such fail.

Imo its too much of a risk due to wolong still sitting on a fat stack and holding control.

Also its not a realistic form of payment imo a dog on a coin can only keep popularity so long.


----------



## incog

Wow blackcoin. it's pumping quite hard now. maybe I won't regret all the BC i bought after all.

was logging on mintcoin to buy some while it was still (not anymore) low as well.


----------



## ccRicers

I sold a bunch of my Dogecoin at 128 and looking at the walls I think 102 or 103 is reasonable to buy back in. Remaining steady so far, though. I wonder it has to do with the price support set back many weeks ago.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Wow blackcoin. it's pumping quite hard now. maybe I won't regret all the BC i bought after all.
> 
> was logging on mintcoin to buy some while it was still (not anymore) low as well.


Wow! It's a moon shot today. I jumped off to replace spark plugs in my truck and it when up 100 while I was out.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Wow blackcoin. it's pumping quite hard now. maybe I won't regret all the BC i bought after all.
> 
> was logging on mintcoin to buy some while it was still (not anymore) low as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! It's a moon shot today. I jumped off to replace spark plugs in my truck and it when up 100 while I was out.
Click to expand...

Not sure if I dump or just hang on to the little amount of BC I have for bigger profit in the future.


----------



## ccRicers

I bought BC at 1100 Satoshi and climbing towards 1500. I've started to settle in on that, even though I didn't buy much (0.1 BTC worth). I put my sell orders at various prices above 1400, but knowing how wonky Crypto Rush's trading system is I gotta keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Roulette Run

So far today I've had 27 BC transactions, I started with a sell at 821 went to a high buy of 1375 and sold out at 1304, I lost a little at the end, but I did very well overall.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Doge bottoms out now or sub 100?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Doge bottoms out now or sub 100?


Hard to say... I bought back in @ 105 last night... then got scared when the run started dying off at ~140.

Just liquidated everything @ 133 - gains locked in... so I'm hoping to wake up with it back in the low 100 range tomorrow. Hard to say for sure.

I may have just guaranteed that I can't profit much at all, but it's simply a little too volatile at the moment for just holding on and hoping for the moon launch to happen tomorrow.









EDIT: Aaaaaand... the volume's heading back up so I'm partially back in... caught a small drop back (129) but then everything shot away! Guess we'll ride this for a little while... looks like it might be one heck of a pump going on. Although that likely means an even bigger dump coming - as there's basically no news that I can find that would justify a 50% gain in 8 hours.


----------



## istudy92

all i know 0LY jumped yesetrday as predicted by the halving


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Hard to say... I bought back in @ 105 last night... then got scared when the run started dying off at ~140.
> 
> Just liquidated everything @ 133 - gains locked in... so I'm hoping to wake up with it back in the low 100 range tomorrow. Hard to say for sure.
> 
> I may have just guaranteed that I can't profit much at all, but it's simply a little too volatile at the moment for just holding on and hoping for the moon launch to happen tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Aaaaaand... the volume's heading back up so I'm partially back in... caught a small drop back (129) but then everything shot away! Guess we'll ride this for a little while... looks like it might be one heck of a pump going on. Although that likely means an even bigger dump coming - as there's basically no news that I can find that would justify a 50% gain in 8 hours.


Wish my Bitstamp account could be verified already, I would have been all over 103 for a nice 50% profit in a few hours.









I guess it will be a slow downhill to 100 again then we will repeat. What chu thing?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Wish my Bitstamp account could be verified already, I would have been all over 103 for a nice 50% profit in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it will be a slow downhill to 100 again then we will repeat. What chu thing?


I'm thinking it might not be quite so slow in that downhill rush to 100... and we might go below it this time. Seems like there is growing bearish sentiment - although part of that could simply be the increase in BTC value currently, but it's looking like there might be some growth on the sell side and we could see 100 (or close to it) by the weekend actually. Of course, buy-whales might just be sleeping at the moment, but based on that volume and direction I'm thinking it will drop by no less than 20-30 before doing anything positive.



I actually sold off all of my recent DOGE I bought and half my 'reserves' just to take profits. I'll hold ~500K forever and if it gets back down to 100 or so I'll pick up a couple million for speculation again. The last 24 hours were pretty nice, but I still wish I'd just bought another BTC or two of BC back when it was down to 400. I really think the deflation in the PoS coins like BC and MINT (possibly even ZEIT to a much lesser extent) make them much more likely to deliver longer-term incremental gains.

However, like everything else in crypto-land... things could change at a moment's notice - and for almost any reason, real or imaginary.









It's also good to note that although there is currently decent volume on both sides - there's definitely more volume on the buy side so I think it might level off in the 120's to 130's for awhile before a real move happens again. Who knows for sure.


----------



## Roulette Run

Wow! BC went up another 500 while I was sleeping. I sold at 1430, put some low buy orders in and it's done nothing but go to the moon overnight. I made very good money selling at 1430, but the current price of 1856 seems to be a very risky place to try to jump back in. Does anybody have a crystal ball to tell me which direction the price is going from here?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Wow! BC went up another 500 while I was sleeping. I sold at 1430, put some low buy orders in and it's done nothing but go to the moon overnight. I made very good money selling at 1430, but the current price of 1856 seems to be a very risky place to try to jump back in. Does anybody have a crystal ball to tell me which direction the price is going from here?


The US will probably Dump when they wake up due to the prices... We will see though.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The US will probably Dump when they wake up due to the prices... We will see though.


Looks like you were right, then they might spend all day trying to build it back up again. lol Who knows?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I sure hope they dump it further... have some trailing buys that aren't likely to hit at the current pace. Volume is tepid (of course) at BTER due to the very short time it's been listed there... but there's a pretty big wall set at 2100 (~5BTC worth) so if nothing else - assuming they don't drop it and move it higher - it looks like the top won't be any higher than that. In other coins, a 5BTC wall is pretty much nothing, but considering the daily volume in BC is only a little over 13BTC... that's the equivalent of a $2M sell order on the BTC market.









The average buy/sell seems to fall right around 15K BC (my trades are also usually around this amount) but the sell wall is for ~240K... so I don't see it dropping on pure speculation.

Of course, I was positive that DOGE wouldn't find support at the 140 level and it's proven me wrong... but I can't bring myself to buy in at that level just to wind up holding the bag again.







I guess I can't be too upset however as that was the price I sold out at, and at least it didn't shoot up to 200 leaving me priced out of DOGE entirely (especially since that would have meant another 2BTC in profits I missed out on)!


----------



## ccRicers

Kraken added DOGE not too long ago, its symbol is XDG. They have kind of a weird inverted price notation for it, though. They list prices as amount of DOGE per Bitcoin, not Bitcoin per DOGE. People have requested for them to change it to the normal price notation.


----------



## Roulette Run

Is anybody else making any money on BC today/tonight? It's doubled in the last 24 hours.


----------



## incog

I chickened out and dumped all the BC I had. I calculated that I would make profit by selling all the BC I bought it at 1200 sats and ended up selling at 2400. So easy profit right there. I think in the long run, had I held on to the BC, I would have ended up making more profit. However, I felt like playing safe.

As of now I have some BTC laying around, I'm wondering if I should use it to buy some Dogecoin while it's really low. I think there's even more profit to be made by buying low Doge, but to be extra safe, I want to hear other peoples' opinion on the matter first.


----------



## Matt26LFC

God I wish I had more than 692 BC lol its just going up and up lol


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> God I wish I had more than 692 BC lol its just going up and up lol


I've made money for the last three days on BC, while I'm gaining in net wealth, I've got fewer BC left to play with as the buy back price keeps raising.


----------



## incog

mfw 3459 sats

i dumped at 2400

i kind of feel bad but the way things are shaping up some bubble is going to pop or something. something just doesn't feel right. i played a bit too safe maybe

edit: heheheh, i'll just buy BC with LTC and then sell off into BTC. some quick calcutions to check if it's worth, brb

edit: totally not worth. don't do it guys


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> mfw 3459 sats
> 
> i dumped at 2400
> 
> i kind of feel bad but the way things are shaping up some bubble is going to pop or something. something just doesn't feel right. i played a bit too safe maybe
> 
> edit: heheheh, i'll just buy BC with LTC and then sell off into BTC. some quick calcutions to check if it's worth, brb
> 
> edit: totally not worth. don't do it guys


I keep thinking that there's no way this coin can keep going up, but that's all it does. I'm in danger of it out running my ability to keep buying it to put back on for sales. This thing is just moving stupid fast.

I'm mining Digibyte as fast as I can just to turn around to throw at BC. LOL


----------



## incog

it's really going to the moon

why?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> it's really going to the moon
> 
> why?


People saying there's "real" trading going on with BC and not just a quick pump. Looking at the daily volume changes helps (earth to Mintpal: give us an actual volume graph!). I just bought some BCs not too long ago at 4170, it's past 4700 now.

There's a BC multipool if anyone's interested: http://bcmultipool.com/ Payouts convert to BC. Wish I had been there in the mining phase.


----------



## Kenerd

Sold the 2000 I had at 4189 looks like I should have waited. Now what to put the btc on is the question?


----------



## Matt26LFC

Just sold mine at 4600, only had 692 of them, wish I had got in on the mining much sooner lol


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Holy crap! I'm glad there was a dip yesterday and all my buys went through at ~1900 (after selling off at the 2400 level). Considering the movement today I'm reluctant to sell any of it, but I might just have to sell 20K or so at these levels... it's just too juicy! Goooo BC!









Glad I've held almost everything I've bought of BC... this might wind up being a really big payoff! However, now I really wish I'd invested _more_ than ~1BTC in it, but since much of that was at the ~500-800 level... the returns are stupid good for less than a week!










Couldn't bring myself to do the 20K... but 10K sold in less than 10 seconds at 4845. Hard to believe nearly half a BTC for what was a .04BTC trade just 3 days ago! I think that basically has me fully cashed out (BTC investment-wise) so I might do some profit-taking again in a day or so, but at the moment I think I'll let the rest ride.


----------



## Roulette Run

I think it has to be running out of steam, I jumped out at 4750 and have moved all my buy orders lower. I could be wrong, but this thing has just made stupid moves today and at some point there's going to be some profit taking. At least that's what I think will happen... I could be wrong, in which case, I've still got another 3k sitting in my wallet.







I have made some decent money today no matter which way it goes from here. It's been fun if not nerve wracking at times. I hate buying back in higher than I just sold, but there was times it was moving so fast I had no choice if I wanted to stay in the market. I'm glad I did.

***EDIT*** Wow! All my buy orders filled, all the way back down to 4410. Gotta love it.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> it's really going to the moon
> 
> why?
> 
> 
> 
> People saying there's "real" trading going on with BC and not just a quick pump. Looking at the daily volume changes helps (earth to Mintpal: give us an actual volume graph!). I just bought some BCs not too long ago at 4170, it's past 4700 now.
> 
> There's a BC multipool if anyone's interested: http://bcmultipool.com/ Payouts convert to BC. Wish I had been there in the mining phase.
Click to expand...

That just sounds inefficient though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Holy crap! I'm glad there was a dip yesterday and all my buys went through at ~1900 (after selling off at the 2400 level). Considering the movement today I'm reluctant to sell any of it, but I might just have to sell 20K or so at these levels... it's just too juicy! Goooo BC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I've held almost everything I've bought of BC... this might wind up being a really big payoff! However, now I really wish I'd invested _more_ than ~1BTC in it, but since much of that was at the ~500-800 level... the returns are stupid good for less than a week!


holy stuff someone just made some nice profit right here

Edit: Anyway, I'm seeing Dogecoin going really, really low at the moment. If it keeps going low like that I'm going to buy myself quite a lot. I feel that Dogecoin is one of the safer alt(coins to invest in. So I'm going to buy a lot when it's low and hope that it rises again in the future. If it goes back to even 200, things will work out nicely.

thoughts?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> That just sounds inefficient though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy stuff someone just made some nice profit right here
> 
> Edit: Anyway, I'm seeing Dogecoin going really, really low at the moment. If it keeps going low like that I'm going to buy myself quite a lot. I feel that Dogecoin is one of the safer alt(coins to invest in. So I'm going to buy a lot when it's low and hope that it rises again in the future. If it goes back to even 200, things will work out nicely.
> 
> thoughts?


I'm slowly buying back into DOGE (only little buys though... nothing big like I was). I too think it has what it takes to go the distance, but I could easily see it swinging between just under 100 to ~170 or so several times over the year. Hopefully, for both our sakes, we're right about that.


----------



## Kenerd

2014-03-16 06:18:27 BUY 0.00002250 1134.00000000 0.02551500 0.00003827 0.02555327
2014-03-16 06:01:09 BUY 0.00002500 500.00000000 0.01250000 0.00001875 0.01251875
2014-03-16 04:12:57 BUY 0.00003000 1000.00000000 0.03000000 0.00004500 0.03004500
2014-03-16 01:01:06 BUY 0.00003400 500.00000000 0.01700000 0.00002550 0.01702550
2014-03-15 17:00:14 SELL 0.00004150 1160.22132899 0.04814918 0.00007222 0.04807696
2014-03-15 17:00:14 SELL 0.00004184 889.77877101 0.03722833 0.00005582 0.03717251

Nice 50% more BC

Wish I wasn't holding the bag on DODGE,WDC,and DGC. I'm reluctant to sell off to get some trade coin. I've been mining LTC at TMB actually almost had .01btc per mh/s seems like thats been hard to come by as of late or but maybe I just don't know where it's at


----------



## Matt26LFC

Just bought back into BC at 1600 after selling at 4600! Turned a 692 holding in 2044! Hope it gets pumped again!


----------



## ccRicers

I'm still holding BC. I wanted to sell just shy of 5000 but that resistance was too strong.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm still holding BC. I wanted to sell just shy of 5000 but that resistance was too strong.


I used the pump (and subsequent dump) to just buy more BC basically... bought 70K between 500 and 1900 over past week... sold 10K @ 4700, 15K @ 3850 and the rest at 2900... then bought back in at 2500, 1900, and 1500... so now I've got a little over 120K all for the same .8BTC I originally invested.

If it ever gets back to ~5K again I'll sell off a third, and keep the rest staking in my wallet until I need it. If it doesn't ever get back there... well, I guess I'll stake the whole thing and hope for the future.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I used the pump (and subsequent dump) to just buy more BC basically... bought 70K between 500 and 1900 over past week... sold 10K @ 4700, 15K @ 3850 and the rest at 2900... then bought back in at 2500, 1900, and 1500... so now I've got a little over 120K all for the same .8BTC I originally invested.
> 
> If it ever gets back to ~5K again I'll sell off a third, and keep the rest staking in my wallet until I need it. If it doesn't ever get back there... well, I guess I'll stake the whole thing and hope for the future.


I bought 1K additional BC at 1750 earlier today. I bought 2K at 4100 and was wanting to sell at 4900 seeing that the peak was closing in, but MintPal never got to break 4900. Crypto Rush was past 5000 at one point.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I bought 1K additional BC at 1750 earlier today. I bought 2K at 4100 and was wanting to sell at 4900 seeing that the peak was closing in, but MintPal never got to break 4900. Crypto Rush was past 5000 at one point.


Although it's a very good way to make mistakes and also to go fully and completely insane... I have a small amount on multiple exchanges and try to do buy/sell orders on the one that has the best price for each direction... of course, you have to kind of keep all the total balances in your head then, and ignore whether you're profiting on the specific exchange or not...









I did most of my big trades on BTER as that's where I had a big chunk of BTC due to liquidating my DOGE during the recent run-up, but I also traded on MintPal if the price was better there (at least for the little I had on it).


----------



## incog

I'm just curious as to what caused the pump to take place. It's so damn random lol


----------



## kevinf

Woo, first profitable trade

Traded out my DOGE while the ship was sinking, bought VTC when it was super cheap, and sold VTC when it bounced back


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Woo, first profitable trade
> 
> Traded out my DOGE while the ship was sinking, bought VTC when it was super cheap, and sold VTC when it bounced back


Nice! I am following VTC, looks like it has some potential to be on top. Also waiting for Doge to go below 110.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Woo, first profitable trade
> 
> Traded out my DOGE while the ship was sinking, bought VTC when it was super cheap, and sold VTC when it bounced back


well played, but i'm calling doge to go to the moon some time in the future


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> well played, but i'm calling doge to go to the moon some time in the future


While I agree that DOGE still has much more to play out than we've seen lately - better to jump out and profit elsewhere than simply cling to the side of a slowly sinking ship currently.









After all, you can always go back and buy more at a lower price and if you've found profits elsewhere, even more! DOGE still has to overcome the fact that regardless of whether it's one of the most popular memes ever... it's still a coin based on a meme... and that's a pretty big hurdle to overcome.

If there's a big marketplace achieved, or the ATMs start popping up everywhere - then I could easily see it go to 400-500 satoshis per... however, at the moment it's still basically just a tipping and donation coin.

And in trading news... those of us that dumped and/or started accumulating after the dump in BC are starting to get back in the money. Hopefully, the next pump (whenever that might be) will push it back to the 5K sat range... and then we're golden!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> While I agree that DOGE still has much more to play out than we've seen lately - better to jump out and profit elsewhere than simply cling to the side of a slowly sinking ship currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all, you can always go back and buy more at a lower price and if you've found profits elsewhere, even more! DOGE still has to overcome the fact that regardless of whether it's one of the most popular memes ever... it's still a coin based on a meme... and that's a pretty big hurdle to overcome.
> 
> If there's a big marketplace achieved, or the ATMs start popping up everywhere - then I could easily see it go to 400-500 satoshis per... however, at the moment it's still basically just a tipping and donation coin.
> 
> And in trading news... those of us that dumped and/or started accumulating after the dump in BC are starting to get back in the money. Hopefully, the next pump (whenever that might be) will push it back to the 5K sat range... and then we're golden!


slowly buying back into it after cashing out before my vacation









oh well. Gotta have steadier hands


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> While I agree that DOGE still has much more to play out than we've seen lately - better to jump out and profit elsewhere than simply cling to the side of a slowly sinking ship currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all, you can always go back and buy more at a lower price and if you've found profits elsewhere, even more! DOGE still has to overcome the fact that regardless of whether it's one of the most popular memes ever... it's still a coin based on a meme... and that's a pretty big hurdle to overcome.
> 
> If there's a big marketplace achieved, or the ATMs start popping up everywhere - then I could easily see it go to 400-500 satoshis per... however, at the moment it's still basically just a tipping and donation coin.
> 
> And in trading news... those of us that dumped and/or started accumulating after the dump in BC are starting to get back in the money. Hopefully, the next pump (whenever that might be) will push it back to the 5K sat range... and then we're golden!


You might want to start paying attention to BC right now, it's on the rise.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'm watching ^_^


----------



## cam51037

I'm not much of a trader and haven't been following this thread closely, but do any of you guys use trade bots? If so, how are they working out for you?


----------



## ccRicers

My reaction when I withdraw LTC from Ghash.io for the first time, to a different exchange when I realize my coins were already on CEX.io by default


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> My reaction when I withdraw LTC from Ghash.io for the first time, to a different exchange when I realize my coins were already on CEX.io by default


I've had similar... one of the times I thought I was withdrawing to my wallet and I kept refreshing and checking and the transaction showed done, but no BTC appeared in my wallet.

Cold sweat and confusion... then I realized I'd accidentally just transferred it to a different exchange by accident.










Some recent trades... not bad getting 100%+ twice in one week.










Also where some of my profits are getting diversified... MINT... Don't really know if it will take off big or not, but I'm sure it will be back at 20 sat before too long - and I'll be ready.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I've had similar... one of the times I thought I was withdrawing to my wallet and I kept refreshing and checking and the transaction showed done, but no BTC appeared in my wallet.
> 
> Cold sweat and confusion... then I realized I'd accidentally just transferred it to a different exchange by accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some recent trades... not bad getting 100%+ twice in one week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also where some of my profits are getting diversified... MINT... Don't really know if it will take off big or not, but I'm sure it will be back at 20 sat before too long - and I'll be ready.


No biggie for me, I still sold my LTC at a nice rate of 0.032. I see you're using BTER, had no problems with it so far? I felt it was not quick enough for those hectic trading times. But I like giving the newer exchanges a try. I went with Mintpal for AUR, UTC and BC. Speaking of BC looks like it's headed back to 4000 so I can finally sell off soon!


----------



## Roulette Run

OMG!!! BC to the moon!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> No biggie for me, I still sold my LTC at a nice rate of 0.032. I see you're using BTER, had no problems with it so far? I felt it was not quick enough for those hectic trading times. But I like giving the newer exchanges a try. I went with Mintpal for AUR, UTC and BC. Speaking of BC looks like it's headed back to 4000 so I can finally sell off soon!


I trade on BTC-e, Mintpal, Allcrypt, and BTER - often for the same coins across each. I like to diversify exchanges as well as holdings when I have an appreciable amount sitting on other people's servers. And no, the biggest problem I've had on BTER was waiting nearly 2 hours for a BTC deposit to clear... however that was during the Mt. Gox fiasco and the transaction load for BTC was absolutely ridiculous on that day. In general, I try to have no more than 2-3BTC worth of anything on a single exchange (I feel the same way with banks and fiat incidentally)... just in case one or more is down for an extended period of time.

The thing with BTER is volume... they don't have that much of it. So trades generally will take longer to fill. However, the upside to that is that they are far less 'elastic' than cryptsy (which I will never trade on again BTW). Although volume is helpful in trying to catch the extreme extended sides of a trade, and virtually guarantees quick executions - if you aren't the first to hear of something, then you're likely too late to act upon that info. With BC for example, I can often watch moves on Mintpal and still trade well beyond them on BTER for up to 5 minutes.

Specifically, when Radiostatic was melting down on IRC over BCMultipool's success/stress, Mintpal price had already plummeted nearly 600 sats (3600)... while on BTER I was still able to sell _above_ the previous high @ ~4100 - and then when things had bottomed at Mintpal and my bids were lost in the book... I was still buying back in at 3000 on BTER.







(That's the other advantage of low volume.. huge volatility as a few BTC can move the smaller markets by 10-20% often).


----------



## Roulette Run

BC is on the move again, trying real hard to hit 4000 right now. It's too bad I feel like I'm priced out of buying. I've got all my buys set low and I think it's just too risky to buy in at this price. I do however think BC will hit 5000, maybe not in the too distant future.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> BC is on the move again, trying real hard to hit 4000 right now. It's too bad I feel like I'm priced out of buying. I've got all my buys set low and I think it's just too risky to buy in at this price. I do however think BC will hit 5000, maybe not in the too distant future.


Anyone mining on the BC beta pool this weekend?

You can get access to it here: http://pastebin.com/PnqZj6D8


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just bought .1 BTC through Coinbase.

Need to increase my fun budget


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> BC is on the move again, trying real hard to hit 4000 right now. It's too bad I feel like I'm priced out of buying. I've got all my buys set low and I think it's just too risky to buy in at this price. I do however think BC will hit 5000, maybe not in the too distant future.


and its past
http://bter.com/trade/bc_btc


----------



## Roulette Run

It looks like AllCrypt got hacked yesterday and a few people lost some coins, one person lost a whole bunch of coins. It's been down since last night for them to figure out how the hacker got access to people's accounts. They've also found that the people who were using the provided account security measures had no problems, it was only with people who had only password protected accounts.

https://www.allcrypt.com/blog/


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> and its past
> http://bter.com/trade/bc_btc


I can't believe it, I'm looking at BC on MintPal right now at 4645, BC is the gift that keeps on giving. I keep thinking that surely there's going to be some profit taking along with an associated slide in price (that I wanted to take advantage of), but this thing went above 4k and has lived there almost all day. It sure would be nice to have about 50k BC right about now, that would be heaven.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I can't believe it, I'm looking at BC on MintPal right now at 4645, BC is the gift that keeps on giving. I keep thinking that surely there's going to be some profit taking along with an associated slide in price (that I wanted to take advantage of), but this thing went above 4k and has lived there almost all day. It sure would be nice to have about 50k BC right about now, that would be heaven.


The new BlackcoinPool dev team is nearing open beta. If it's anywhere near successful as the first iteration, we'll see 5K soon, and then far beyond in the next few weeks.

I've been watching all this very closely the past couple weeks, and it's very promising. Everyone is buying in!


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> The new BlackcoinPool dev team is nearing open beta. If it's anywhere near successful as the first iteration, we'll see 5K soon, and then far beyond in the next few weeks.
> 
> I've been watching all this very closely the past couple weeks, and it's very promising. Everyone is buying in!


I'm lost, I thought there wasn't any BC to mine anymore!? If there is where can I mine some!


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I'm lost, I thought there wasn't any BC to mine anymore!? If there is where can I mine some!


Follow here for updates:

http://twitter.com/BlackCoinPool


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> The new BlackcoinPool dev team is nearing open beta. If it's anywhere near successful as the first iteration, we'll see 5K soon, and then far beyond in the next few weeks.
> 
> I've been watching all this very closely the past couple weeks, and it's very promising. Everyone is buying in!


No, it just went over 6000 and climbing fast. I walked away for a couple hours, came back and it had gone up 1100 while I was gone. I'm about ready to take my BC off the market and just sit and watch it climb.

I set a sell order at 6668 yesterday that I thought was safe, I just canceled it, the price is now 6500 and climbing fast. I don't want to sell and not be able to get back in again.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> No, it just went over 6000 and climbing fast. I walked away for a couple hours, came back and it had gone up 1100 while I was gone. I'm about ready to take my BC off the market and just sit and watch it climb.
> 
> I set a sell order at 6668 yesterday that I thought was safe, I just canceled it, the price is now 6500 and climbing fast. I don't want to sell and not be able to get back in again.


yeah im out with my sells. Too much movement to buy in now. Hopefully it settles somewhere this evening.

Whats your opinion on Vert? Holding any?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> yeah im out with my sells. Too much movement to buy in now. Hopefully it settles somewhere this evening.
> 
> Whats your opinion on Vert? Holding any?


I'm not holding any, I'm all in on BC and trying to mine more on the beta pool. I have no clue where BC is going to stop, it just had a dump, but it didn't go very far down because the whales didn't have enough volume to force it down, I think now they're screwed, because they're realizing they can't buy back in cheap like they wanted. It's already back above 6000.

I really don't know enough about VertCoin to comment. As of yet, I haven't taken the time to really delve into setting up vertminer, because I've been able to find profitable scrypt coins to mine. Until this BC thing took off though, I was considering trying the H2o coin launch today and it's a vert coin.


----------



## Rage19420

I had to drop out of the BC beta. Got a nice chunk last week on the previous pool, but all yesterday's mining resulted into zero coins. Switched back to VTC until they BC goes public with some sort of monitoring.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Yeah thats what im concerned about. Just wanna make sure those pools give a reasonable amount of BC coins. Waisting 2mhs for 200 coins would suck


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I had to drop out of the BC beta. Got a nice chunk last week on the previous pool, but all yesterday's mining resulted into zero coins. Switched back to VTC until they BC goes public with some sort of monitoring.


IDK, I just started on the pool, but they say they're only paying out once every 24hrs. for now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> IDK, I just started on the pool, but they say they're only paying out once every 24hrs. for now.


let me know what the mhs:BC payout is


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Yeah thats what im concerned about. Just wanna make sure those pools give a reasonable amount of BC coins. Waisting 2mhs for 200 coins would suck


Don't forget that your hash on the BC pool has a second purpose...increasing buy pressure for the coin itself. So, even if you get 200 coins, they may be worth more after you receive them as compared to when you mined them!

Also, as time goes on and the value of BC rises, you'll get less coins from mining, but they will be worth more. It's all about the net worth yield of your hash!

Anyone playing this new game needs to leave the "oooh shiny coins...DUMP THEM!" mentality behind and have faith that the collective hash power on this pool will continually drive the value up through buy pressure. A new school of thought, indeed.

It's going to be a VERY interesting week if the pool stays up, stays stable, and nears a full release launch status.

Edit: BTW, I'm nabbing VTC and holding fast whenever I can. I've been seeing a lot of positive press about it recently, and it seems more and more people are looking towards it as a refuge for when the inevitable respectable Scrypt ASICs become available.

Ultracoin could give it some competition, but I think scrypt-jane is too difficult to work with and too far removed from the Scrypt algo people have come to know and love.

My bet: Bitcoin, Litecoin, and Vertcoin as the "Big 3" in the near future.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Don't forget that your hash on the BC pool has a second purpose...increasing buy pressure for the coin itself. So, even if you get 200 coins, they may be worth more after you receive them as compared to when you mined them!
> 
> Also, as time goes on and the value of BC rises, you'll get less coins from mining, but they will be worth more. It's all about the net worth yield of your hash!
> 
> *Anyone playing this new game needs to leave the "oooh shiny coins...DUMP THEM!" mentality behind and have faith that the collective hash power on this pool will continually drive the value up through buy pressure. A new school of thought, indeed.*
> 
> It's going to be a VERY interesting week if the pool stays up, stays stable, and nears a full release launch status.
> 
> Edit: BTW, I'm nabbing VTC and holding fast whenever I can. I've been seeing a lot of positive press about it recently, and it seems more and more people are looking towards it as a refuge for when the inevitable respectable Scrypt ASICs become available.
> 
> Ultracoin could give it some competition, but I think scrypt-jane is too difficult to work with and too far removed from the Scrypt algo people have come to know and love.
> 
> My bet: Bitcoin, Litecoin, and Vertcoin as the "Big 3" in the near future.


That's what I've been thinking now, don't think about the short term, look weeks and months ahead. That's why I am going more into Vertcoin for mining.

The only reason you'd want to dump for higher profits is when you dump, trade them for other altcoins you'd otherwise get less off with daily mining. Like mine Ultracoin to get Vertcoin.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> It's going to be a VERY interesting week if the pool stays up, stays stable, and nears a full release launch status.
> 
> .


Yeah VTC is a pain in the butt to setup - configure. I have one of my rigs pointed at that. Easier to just buy some









Trying the pool now with my 290.


----------



## Matt26LFC

OMG Im so gutted I sold my 2044 Coins at 3400! I sold as the value was going down, but it didn't drop to anywhere's near what I thought/hoped it would, and its now rocketed to over 8000! Gutted!


----------



## Rage19420

Glad I kept mine.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> OMG Im so gutted I sold my 2044 Coins at 3400! I sold as the value was going down, but it didn't drop to anywhere's near what I thought/hoped it would, and its now rocketed to over 8000! Gutted!


I sold 10,700 back at the first pump/dump a few weeks [email protected] around 2000

I should've bought back in at 550. Damn you hindsight!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> OMG Im so gutted I sold my 2044 Coins at 3400! I sold as the value was going down, but it didn't drop to anywhere's near what I thought/hoped it would, and its now rocketed to over 8000! Gutted!


I feel for you, at one time I had about 17,000 BC, but I played with them and while I gained in value, I lost actual coins. This morning I took all my BTC I had gained and reinvested into BlackCoin. I have also removed the vast bulk of my coins back into my wallet and off the exchange and the ones I do have on the exchange are set at 1.0 BTC. I'm also mining the multipool to help drive the price up and gain a few more coins at the same time. Today, I've only got 8,778 BC left, but if it ever would go to 1 = 1 BTC as some predict that it may, even at today's low price, that's still a few million USD. I'm willing to give that a roll of the dice to see what happens. There are many saying that even the current price is a buy, but I'll leave that decision up to you. However, the more people like me that come along and remove coins from the market will cause the price of the coin to rise as long as there are buyers.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I sold 10,700 back at the first pump/dump a few weeks [email protected] around 2000
> 
> I should've bought back in at 550. Damn you hindsight!


Lol I hate hindsight!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I feel for you, at one time I had about 17,000 BC, but I played with them and while I gained in value, I lost actual coins. This morning I took all my BTC I had gained and reinvested into BlackCoin. I have also removed the vast bulk of my coins back into my wallet and off the exchange and the ones I do have on the exchange are set at 1.0 BTC. I'm also mining the multipool to help drive the price up and gain a few more coins at the same time. Today, I've only got 8,778 BC left, but if it ever would go to 1 = 1 BTC as some predict that it may, even at today's low price, that's still a few million USD. I'm willing to give that a roll of the dice to see what happens. There are many saying that even the current price is a buy, but I'll leave that decision up to you. However, the more people like me that come along and remove coins from the market will cause the price of the coin to rise as long as there are buyers.


Yeah my plan was to buy back in again as the price dropped so I could increase my holdings, but it didn't drop low enough for me to buy back in, then I saw the price around 4500 and thought way to high to buy back in now, again in hindsight if I'd known it was going to go ballistic today I would have bought yesterday









Seems to be dropping again atm down to 6570 on MintPal


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I feel for you, at one time I had about 17,000 BC, but I played with them and while I gained in value, I lost actual coins. This morning I took all my BTC I had gained and reinvested into BlackCoin. I have also removed the vast bulk of my coins back into my wallet and off the exchange and the ones I do have on the exchange are set at 1.0 BTC. I'm also mining the multipool to help drive the price up and gain a few more coins at the same time. Today, I've only got 8,778 BC left, but if it ever would go to 1 = 1 BTC as some predict that it may, even at today's low price, that's still a few million USD. I'm willing to give that a roll of the dice to see what happens. There are many saying that even the current price is a buy, but I'll leave that decision up to you. However, the more people like me that come along and remove coins from the market will cause the price of the coin to rise as long as there are buyers.


1 BC = 1 BTC?

I would vomit in excitement if that ever came to be...(assuming 1 BTC meant anything by that point)

that multipool -> BC keeps going down.

What do you have in your .bat file to keep it reconnecting automatically?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 1 BC = 1 BTC?
> 
> I would vomit in excitement if that ever came to be...(assuming 1 BTC meant anything by that point)
> 
> that multipool -> BC keeps going down.
> 
> What do you have in your .bat file to keep it reconnecting automatically?


I use the Kalroth version of cgminer and have a backup pool in my .conf file.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

People should read this: IRS TAX RULING

Interesting to see the implications of this.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Hey guys... been real involved over at the BlackCoinPool IRC channel and haven't even gotten around to logging into OCN for several days... but everything hasn't been just watching my BC shoot up to the moon (YAY!)... other trading has occurred as well (although not as much because I've basically been all-in on BC for the past two weeks).

But had a tiny amount of fun with Q2C yesterday:


~40% gains in two trades and 3.5 hours... isn't bad even if it's not getting me rich.









And usually, when I look at my trade history on an exchange - I'm sobered by the number of really bad decisions (of course, mostly because of the 'gift' of hindsight). However, when I look at this batch on Mintpal... it always makes me grin.

Other than a few temporary sells... which were only in BTC for a few hours and then right back for even more BC on the buy side... all of it and much more has stayed put (well, actually transferred to my wallet for staking).











YAY BC!!!







Highlighted portion is what I consider my best decision ever... sold my remaining DOGE at ~25-30% _more_ than it's currently trading for... to buy BC at about 90% _less_ than it's currently trading for.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Hey guys... been real involved over at the BlackCoinPool IRC channel and haven't even gotten around to logging into OCN for several days... but everything hasn't been just watching my BC shoot up to the moon (YAY!)... other trading has occurred as well (although not as much because I've basically been all-in on BC for the past two weeks).
> 
> But had a tiny amount of fun with Q2C yesterday:
> 
> 
> ~40% gains in two trades and 3.5 hours... isn't bad even if it's not getting me rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And usually, when I look at my trade history on an exchange - I'm sobered by the number of really bad decisions (of course, mostly because of the 'gift' of hindsight). However, when I look at this batch on Mintpal... it always makes me grin.
> 
> Other than a few temporary sells... which were only in BTC for a few hours and then right back for even more BC on the buy side... all of it and much more has stayed put (well, actually transferred to my wallet for staking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY BC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlighted portion is what I consider my best decision ever... sold my remaining DOGE at ~25-30% _more_ than it's currently trading for... to buy BC at about 90% _less_ than it's currently trading for.


I wish that was me.









I had to tell off a bunch of the pump and dumpers on the IRC earlier today. They were trying to run the coin into the dirt for cheap buys, and then talk about how BC was different from all the other coins. I asked them how grinding BC into the dirt was any different than any other coin? They started talking bout BC being unique and bla bla bla, I said how about being unique by going up instead of grinding it into the dirt. They've mostly stopped their dumping, but the price has never really recovered. When the price was rising steady, we were gaining investors, but serious investors don't like too much volatility, some is good just to keep some interest going, but not 30-40% fluctuations at a moments notice. I think another problem with too many pump and dumps is the concentration of too many coins into too few hands; what good is a coin if virtually nobody has any? This is one of the things I'm trying to accomplish with Nutcoin, that is to get some into as many hands as possible, because the more people that have some and want to do something with them the more likely the adoption as a legitimate currency. The problem BC is having right now is they are scaring investors away with the volatility and everybody like me and you are basically all in already, we can't buy any more than we already have. We can mine to buy more, but that's a slow process and doesn't dramatically affect the BC market, but it's real easy to hurt it with dumps. I haven't even mentioned the problems CryptoRush has been trying to cause BC today. That's another, but related subject that BC has had to contend with today, and that I'm sure hasn't helped the BC price any. One advantage I think Nutcoin might have going for it for long term success is the fact that it is flying under the radar and the longer that happens and the coin becomes more widely dispersed amongst many, the better. I think it would be better for 100,000 people to have 100,000 Nutcoins each than 1000 people to have 1 million Nutcoins each. I'm gonna stop rambling for now.







They were just pissing me off earlier thinking that all those dumps were good things. I asked them if I wasn't just wasting my time mining?


----------



## Willanhanyard

Dump fiat into market nao!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah... had to pull some more BTC out of cold storage to go on another BC buying spree... who knows where all this will end up - but I still believe that BC has a better chance in the long run than almost any other coin (_including_ Bitcoin actually). There's a very long road ahead and much depends on the community and whether the pool gets everything worked out and if they manage to get a direct decentralized exchange going like was discussed.

The bottom line is that once the dust settles... there might only be a few of us that control a large portion of the coins... but that's the problem with so few (see BTC). On the other hand nutcoin has the opposite problem - super inflation. With no place to spend and millions per day mined... I see it as very unlikely they will ever escape the 1 Sat blackhole that currently exists.

Don't get me wrong - I'm keeping mine (even with over 50M - at 1 Sat it's simply worth more to me to hold)... plus with the price of BTC going down every day - it's really not worth it to sell at that price. I'll give them away and keep donating to bounties, etc... but I think this will be a pretty dark year for cryptos overall. Needs to happen however, as we're still launching new coins daily - and that's the real problem. Once the market get's filtered back down to a handful of successful coins, then we can start making progress again.

On the trading front - bought back in to DOGE a little... dunno if the NASCAR fund will generate more interest or not - but can't really afford to not play it a little just in case it goes back to 200.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah... had to pull some more BTC out of cold storage to go on another BC buying spree... who knows where all this will end up - but I still believe that BC has a better chance in the long run than almost any other coin (_including_ Bitcoin actually). There's a very long road ahead and much depends on the community and whether the pool gets everything worked out and if they manage to get a direct decentralized exchange going like was discussed.
> 
> The bottom line is that once the dust settles... there might only be a few of us that control a large portion of the coins... but that's the problem with so few (see BTC). On the other hand nutcoin has the opposite problem - super inflation. With no place to spend and millions per day mined... I see it as very unlikely they will ever escape the 1 Sat blackhole that currently exists.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm keeping mine (even with over 50M - at 1 Sat it's simply worth more to me to hold)... plus with the price of BTC going down every day - it's really not worth it to sell at that price. I'll give them away and keep donating to bounties, etc... but I think this will be a pretty dark year for cryptos overall. Needs to happen however, as we're still launching new coins daily - and that's the real problem. Once the market get's filtered back down to a handful of successful coins, then we can start making progress again.
> 
> On the trading front - bought back in to DOGE a little... dunno if the NASCAR fund will generate more interest or not - but can't really afford to not play it a little just in case it goes back to 200.


I agree, too many coins for the amount of money currently in the market and with every new coin introduced, the money pool gets diluted just a little more. In the near term, the only thing that could save us would be a huge influx of new money into the market. I've seen some rumblings that something like that might happen, however at the same time, these new taxing regulations introduced by the IRS might put the screws to some of that. I see 2014 and maybe into 2015 as a huge turning point for cryptos in a lot of directions, nothing is going to remain static in any facet of the game. The key is to keep your eyes, your ears and most importantly your mind open to new opportunities. I think there will be fortunes both won and lost in the next year or two in Cryptoland, I wish I was Wolong and in control of it all and could make it all dance to my tune, but he ain't me.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

What does everyone think of that numus coin? Looks like allot of work has gone into it, with more than just a week of last minute launch. Could be the next heavy hitter? i was looking at investing in the IPO but still cautious.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I agree, too many coins for the amount of money currently in the market and with every new coin introduced, the money pool gets diluted just a little more. In the near term, the only thing that could save us would be a huge influx of new money into the market. I've seen some rumblings that something like that might happen, however at the same time, these new taxing regulations introduced by the IRS might put the screws to some of that. I see 2014 and maybe into 2015 as a huge turning point for cryptos in a lot of directions, nothing is going to remain static in any facet of the game. The key is to keep your eyes, your ears and most importantly your mind open to new opportunities. I think there will be fortunes both won and lost in the next year or two in Cryptoland, I wish I was Wolong and in control of it all and could make it all dance to my tune, but he ain't me.


And this is why I tend to look at Bitcoin news more for the long term. If any new fiat goes into buying cryptocurrency directly most of the time it's with Bitcoin. Maybe fiat-Dogecoin would see another push later on. However we shouldn't just look at money that goes into cryptos directly. We should be looking at money that is going into crypto infrastructure. The regulated US Bitcoin exchanges, Bitcoin ATMs in new markets especially in Dubai where remittance is a big deal... these will be the things to grow the market cap.

Here's an interesting chart with a strong correlation with the Bitcoin market cap and Metcalfe's law.



Metcalfe's law states that the value of a telecommunication network is proportional to the square of the number of connected users to the system.


----------



## lacrossewacker

hmmm so about that blackcoin.....

Any idea how high this is going? I'd like to sell soonish so I can buy when the price drops again, I'm just not sure when!


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> hmmm so about that blackcoin.....
> 
> Any idea how high this is going? I'd like to sell soonish so I can buy when the price drops again, I'm just not sure when!


Your guess is as good as mine. So far it's been resistant to all the fud that has been driving others down.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

I'm up 2000% on my initial BC investment









My new target buy is 15k sat - I don't see it dropping back to 10k anytime soon and I'm certain we will reach 20k+ soon. Which is why I've been saying for days that anything under 10k was a good buy despite the mass panic selling that was going on, but now we are moving on.

BlackCoinPool is adding 10,000 BC to the total payout sum Sunday so if you mine you will profit. They are planning to add another 10,000 if they reach 5 GH/s and yet another if they reach 10 GH/s

http://www.blackcoin.co/mining/a-thank-you-from-the-blackcoinpool-blackcoin-devs/

--


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yup yup... held everything... and I'm not taking profits until we've surpassed $30M in market cap at least... I bought more today at 15.5K and I'm not even slightly worried. After the way it held up while BTC and others tanked in unison... I'm not really sure what it would take to truly kill it off.

When you consider the fact that in comparison LTC and BTC are both significantly inflationary even now... unless everyone panics at once... people will be able to cash out what they need and the rest will just keep on growing.

I see an leveling off around 25K for awhile with possible interim consolidation in the 13K-15K range - but I don't think it will hang out here for long.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yup yup... held everything... and I'm not taking profits until we've surpassed $30M in market cap at least... I bought more today at 15.5K and I'm not even slightly worried. After the way it held up while BTC and others tanked in unison... I'm not really sure what it would take to truly kill it off.
> 
> When you consider the fact that in comparison LTC and BTC are both significantly inflationary even now... unless everyone panics at once... people will be able to cash out what they need and the rest will just keep on growing.
> 
> I see an leveling off around 25K for awhile with possible interim consolidation in the 13K-15K range - but I don't think it will hang out here for long.


So from what I can tell, BC is impossible to mine, unless you buy coins first?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> So from what I can tell, BC is impossible to mine, unless you buy coins first?


BC runs a multipool that pays out in BC.

Official Website - http://www.blackcoin.co
Official Multipool - http://blackcoinpool.com


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> BC runs a multipool that pays out in BC.
> 
> Official Website - http://www.blackcoin.co
> Official Multipool - http://blackcoinpool.com


cool. but does having more coins in your wallet give you an advantage (other than when transferring coins)?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> cool. but does having more coins in your wallet give you an advantage (other than when transferring coins)?


BC has had an exceptional few weeks. They seem to have a long game. Will it work? No idea. But has had a steady increase while others have been declining due to BTC getting hammered.

I'm not mining them at the moment but am buying them. Went to sleep last night at 9500 and woke up to 19000.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> BC has had an exceptional few weeks. They seem to have a long game. Will it work? No idea. But has had a steady increase while others have been declining due to BTC getting hammered.
> 
> I'm not mining them at the moment but am buying them. Went to sleep last night at 9500 and woke up to 19000.


Well, technically _no one_ is mining them... the multipool just works exactly the same as others do... but pays out in BC because it's purchased with the altcoins/BTC that are being mined.

This is the important distinction that cannot be overstated - you cannot mine BC at all anymore. The only way to 'technically' mine it is by holding a balance in your wallet - to get staking coins (however, you will only get 1% _per year_ of that balance). There is simply no possibility for a large farm to dominate BC and then dump the price back down. So they can point their farm at the multipool... but that only increases the price of BC on the exchanges - so if they 'dump' what they got immediately (which would be idiotic IMO but whatever) they will only be selling back a fraction of the BC which was just purchased by the multipool in order to do payoffs.

tl;dr - The bigger the miner - the higher the value of _everyone's_ BC... unlike a PoW coin like BTC/LTC/DOGE/etc... who are already struggling to find buyers for the float on the markets as it is... when a whale or pool dumps an additional 50M or whatever coins on the market... it drops like a rock until the excess can be absorbed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> cool. but does having more coins in your wallet give you an advantage (other than when transferring coins)?


Yes... you earn more BC in your staking. It's the wallets and the staking process that secure the blockchain because there is no mining any longer. There's also no exorbitant electrical bills to pay for that security either. Staking is 1% compounded in 8 hour periods - but it's more complex than that as it's also a randomized lottery. This part is important because otherwise it would theoretically be possible for a single person (at great cost however) to have ~38M BC staking all at once... which would logically allow for a double-spend as that would create a 51% situation. For added security there is no way to know when during that period your stake will occur - and additionally your entire wallet will not always stake at the same amount and same times.

So although _theoretically_ possible - where with PoW coins you only need greed and control of a huge farm - with PoS you need to posses a significant amount of the coin itself (making you it's biggest 'investor') and yet still want to effectively destroy both the coin's value and your own - with the only possible 'payout' being the possibility of double spending on an exchange... however, you would undoubtedly drop the price of your 'real' wallet by 50% during the first trade... so you'd wind up with about the same amount as before... and the coin's reputation would be damaged to the point that you would more likely simply lose almost everything.

Good information in this article if interested... some things are a little out of date as BC is a little more advanced implementation than PPC.. but still good.


----------



## Hukkel

It is pretty much a piramide game. As long as the multipool grows the demand for BC grows with it and will bump the value continuesly as the pool will keep buying more and more BC with the altcoins they mine to pay out their miners. But if the pool would have a big technical issue or the amount of miners will drop on the pool it means the demand will drop significantly and along will the value dramatically.

It is quite clever, but in the end it will collapse like every pyramide game does. Because the growth is done and the system fails at that point.
Unless of course at some point shops will accept BC like they do BTC.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> It is pretty much a piramide game. As long as the multipool grows the demand for BC grows with it and will bump the value continuesly as the pool will keep buying more and more BC with the altcoins they mine to pay out their miners. But if the pool would have a big technical issue or the amount of miners will drop on the pool it means the demand will drop significantly and along will the value dramatically.
> 
> It is quite clever, but in the end it will collapse like every pyramide game does. Because the growth is done and the system fails at that point.
> Unless of course at some point shops will accept BC like they do BTC.


BC is not a game, it is the solution to BTC's flaws; fast, real world 10 second confirm times, rapidly expanding merchant acceptance, stable, predictable inflationary rate, "green" friendly mining proposition. Sure, the pool provides some buy support, but it pales to the total daily volume of the coin.


----------



## Hukkel

BC is currenlty a game like every other alternative coin is.
Be free to think the pool is only a fraction of the buy volume.

I hope BC goes to the moon. I am in BC myself. Went from 0,6 btc tot 1,1 btc in 2 days because of it.
But it is a pyramide game. The pool and its buzz are currently massively important. Take it away and see a plunge.

It is a fun game though. A good friend of me has been preachign BC from day 1. He started with an investment in BC of 0,5 BTC...it is now worth around 20-25 BTC.


----------



## ccRicers

Any bets to seeing BC pass 1/2 of a Vertcoin in value (in current prices)? I have held on to my Vertcoin but they seem more of a long term thing... I have no idea how far BC would go though. I made small gains selling BC at 37k during the big pump on Saturday and again selling at 59k this morning. However I want more BC from multipool mining, that feels more fulfilling IMO.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Any bets to seeing BC pass 1/2 of a Vertcoin in value (in current prices)? I have held on to my Vertcoin but they seem more of a long term thing... I have no idea how far BC would go though. I made small gains selling BC at 37k during the big pump on Saturday and again selling at 59k this morning. However I want more BC from multipool mining, that feels more fulfilling IMO.


I've been mining BC through the pool for a couple of weeks now, but I took a big hit with my play coins last week, I jumped out looking for a drop that never came, when I bit the bullet and jumped back in, I lost 50% of my play with coins. I've still got my wallet, but those aren't play with coins, those are my long term prospect coins. The way this coin is going though, I'm scared to jump out again fearing that it'll not come back to me again.


----------



## ccRicers

Wow, BC just dropped a bunch after getting past 90k. Probably a good time to buy in a bit again. When you smooth out the bumps lasting a few hours, BC has taken on a exponential rise over the past week. I am only expecting it to continue a while longer if volume can catch up with it, which it has been so far.

I really need to fix my mining rig so I can start multipool mining again.


----------



## nova4005

I just sold some of my BC today. I wanted to go ahead and pay off the rig I just put together a few weeks ago and this was enough. I don't have very many BC but I am hoping to buy back the 3800 I just sold and maybe more if it dips down enough.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good time to mine at the bc multipool while prices stay low...won't last long, but I don't think it'll touch 95 anytime soon.
Still good for some 15-25% gains on dips.

What charts are you guys using?

Currently using both mintpal's and cryptrader.com's, is there anything better?

We should discuss some strategies. Most of my trading is intraday, don't like sleeping with alts.


----------



## incog

3800 BC was worth 2.4 BTC?

Man I feel so bad having dumped all my BC a while back ago.


----------



## ivanlabrie

you should read about trading at investopedia to improve your skills.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> 3800 BC was worth 2.4 BTC?
> 
> Man I feel so bad having dumped all my BC a while back ago.


Two days ago, it topped 90,000, I wish I had sold at that price, I'd be rolling in new BC right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't see any reason to buy into BC right now...xpm's looking great.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Man, that was a fun ride... although scary (if you put fiat into cryptos I guess) it's pretty cool to watch your portfolio increase by your annual salary in a day.









I'm keeping ~150K BC because despite what everyone else says - I truly believe it is a better coin in every way to BTC. BTC is a cumbersome and useless disaster for commerce, and it's a horrible store of value long-term as well - but it's the beast you have to deal with to invest in anything else.

Only made a few BTC at the top, as usual things got real dramatic... _while I was sleeping_ so other than my 10% profit taking at 80K sats... the pump was pretty much a write-off past my last sale at 50K on the way down.

Made about 60BTC off the whole thing however, and at least half of that will be going back into BC the second it finds a true low support level. The worst part of BC was the distribution, and the fact that no matter what - a crapload of people thought the coin _launched_ 4 days ago because that was when they first noticed.

Meh, been through it with BTC, then LTC, then PPC, then DOGE, then MINT, now BC...

I'm on the hunt, but I can't get on board with XPM... much better than some - but really, none of this crap is going to be around in 5 years (not saying cryptocurrencies in general - just none of _these_ coins). I just can't see it getting hyped for anything - but who knows... hopefully it will work out for ya. For me it's just a matter of finding:

A) The next truly great combination of fundamentals (which is why I accumulated so much BC from 500sat to 5Ksat and tiny amounts even higher from there).

-or-

B) The next ******edly stupid pump and dump so I can just be another parasite whale fleecing the masses of their life savings'.









You might not like that second one - but lets face it... if we make hugely successful trades... it's on the backs of some truly stupid people who just so happened to arrive a little too late to the party. Really, after what I saw and read during the feeding frenzy of BC - I've basically given up on humanity's chances. So many people's idiot children throwing good money after bad in an attempt to get rich without having to read, think critically, or work at anything. If you make anything successful - everyone attacks you because they didn't get a fair share of something they didn't even bother to notice. Then when they do something really stupid it's everyone else's fault and everyone should give them their money back to do it again. One guy say he'd dumped his life savings into BTC and then dumped all _that_ into BC at 90K sats (at a time when the growth was _literally_ off the charts, yet there was no news whatsoever and the coin hadn't changed fundamentally from the week before when it was 4.5K).









I used to (years ago actually) think we could one day evolve into an autonomous collective of individuals capable of both personal success and collective improvement. LOL! Man, I sure wish I had some of what I was smoking back then! If anything the information age has made fewer of us rich, fewer of us more knowledgeable, and even more of us a herd of lemmings that uses social media to _guarantee_ that they all go for the same ledge at once.

I did something with BC that I shouldn't do - I thought about them (and I really do still believe that BC is the right recipe to match, if not beat LTC and BTC)... that was the only thing that prevented me from dumping my entire portfolio at ~75K-80K and then just scooping up the pieces at the bottom. It felt like stealing (and really I think it is)... but if they're just going to throw it away anyway...









PS - Don't know if it will ever get noticed... but I still like those nut guys too... bought another 30M just for grins... we'll see what happens in a few months.


----------



## Rage19420

Im still holding onto my NUT's too. lol

Im holding onto a few thousand BC as well. Wasn't able to dump when it was high so nothing left to do.

Next time going to out in some stop limit orders on Poloniex. I was unsure about having all my BC held in an exchange wallet after the whole Cryptorush debacle. So now sitting on the sidelines holding my bag of worthless coins.

Im being less optimistic on some of these coins future. They have no resistance to pump and dumped to the ground. My strategy now is mine-dump, buy-dump then hold in btc.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I don't understand why people are freaking out about BC... It is still an extremely volatile coin that gets great returns if you play it correctly... It is people who are trying to be greedy who are the most disappointed, marginal gains and losses will put you FAR ahead with this coin. Buy on an uptrend, sell at a 2% gain, if the market goes against you sell at a 2% loss and try again later. Only put around 1% of your total coins at stake at a time and you will see HUGE gains over losses. I made a mistake and left my coins in BC while I made a 30 min drive and that lost me quite a bit of BTC, but if you do not hold for long periods of time you are not going to see these -60% losses everyone is complaining about. I saw a guy post that he went from having 200BTC worth of BC to 50 BTC worth; well that guy is just doing it wrong. LoL


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I don't understand why people are freaking out about BC... It is still an extremely volatile coin that gets great returns if you play it correctly... It is people who are trying to be greedy who are the most disappointed, marginal gains and losses will put you FAR ahead with this coin. Buy on an uptrend, sell at a 2% gain, if the market goes against you sell at a 2% loss and try again later. Only put around 1% of your total coins at stake at a time and you will see HUGE gains over losses. I made a mistake and left my coins in BC while I made a 30 min drive and that lost me quite a bit of BTC, but if you do not hold for long periods of time you are not going to see these -60% losses everyone is complaining about. I saw a guy post that he went from having 200BTC worth of BC to 50 BTC worth; well that guy is just doing it wrong. LoL


That's called asset management, I'd say it's a basic thing most people overlook.
But again, as digicidal put it, who will we profit from if we teach them all the tricks?








They are there if you care to do some research anyway...

Personally, I don't normally base on fundamentals for cryptos, candlesticks seem to work just fine for me with a few indicators here and there but nothing over the top.
I'm taking profits in the 5-15% range normally, but if I see a wave doing a 50% gain I might as well take it. Just don't get too greedy and time your entries and exits well, oh and don't risk more than 2-5% of your total capital on a trade.


----------



## confed

I only have about 1.2 LTC and ~5million NUT. I continue to read this thread to keep myself somewhat abreast of a few coins and to keep myself interested. Thank you all for keeping the thread alive and spreading your knowledge. It's appreciated.


----------



## ivanlabrie

No sweat, lots of good resources out there.

I'd suggest not getting too attached to any particular coins, emotions are bad when trading.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I don't understand why people are freaking out about BC... It is still an extremely volatile coin that gets great returns if you play it correctly... It is people who are trying to be greedy who are the most disappointed, marginal gains and losses will put you FAR ahead with this coin. Buy on an uptrend, sell at a 2% gain, if the market goes against you sell at a 2% loss and try again later. Only put around 1% of your total coins at stake at a time and you will see HUGE gains over losses. I made a mistake and left my coins in BC while I made a 30 min drive and that lost me quite a bit of BTC, but if you do not hold for long periods of time you are not going to see these -60% losses everyone is complaining about. I saw a guy post that he went from having 200BTC worth of BC to 50 BTC worth; well that guy is just doing it wrong. LoL


LOL well, I still have about 45 BTC worth in my case (but yeah did have waaaay over that amount) - however, that doesn't really bother me. I only invested 15BTC over the first month and then another 10 in little pieces on up to 50-60K (based on the fundamentals not the charts, which were dismal) and most of it was at 450-500 sats when everyone dumped early. Sure I _should_ have dumped everything at 80K-90K... but of course, I was sleeping at the time after entertaining guests and a 16hr day working (and trading of course).

So in my case at least, I don't even consider the 350BTC I _could_ have made... because I would have also had to leave the entire thing sitting on the exchange for a month waiting. By the time I logged back in the drama was nearly over so I pulled out a very tidy profit and shrugged off the rest. Unfortunately that's the down-side to keeping a cold-storage wallet without having a 'hot-wallet' waiting on my workstation. By the time I got everything online and transferred... price had dropped another 35%.









Regrets, sure I've had plenty of them - but there's also something to be said with just shrugging off a loss (OK "unrealized gain" is much more accurate) that's equal to your annual salary.









And yes, that was the gist of my original rant... don't have loyalties to anything - because even if everything is perfect - and it never is - in an unregulated market, everything is susceptible to fraud, manipulation, and mass panic. So just take the profits where they exist and move it along till the next 'event'.







(Also why you never invest anything your not willing to lose entirely if everything goes horribly wrong... and with cryptos that's often the case).

On the other hand... turning 25 BTC into 60BTC with an optional 45BTC additional isn't a bad 6 weeks profit!









Edit... last I checked it was up at 26K... guess that 45 optional is now more like 36.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL well, I still have about 45 BTC worth in my case (but yeah did have waaaay over that amount) - however, that doesn't really bother me. I only invested 15BTC over the first month and then another 10 in little pieces on up to 50-60K (based on the fundamentals not the charts, which were dismal) and most of it was at 450-500 sats when everyone dumped early. Sure I _should_ have dumped everything at 80K-90K... but of course, I was sleeping at the time after entertaining guests and a 16hr day working (and trading of course).
> 
> So in my case at least, I don't even consider the 350BTC I _could_ have made... because I would have also had to leave the entire thing sitting on the exchange for a month waiting. By the time I logged back in the drama was nearly over so I pulled out a very tidy profit and shrugged off the rest. Unfortunately that's the down-side to keeping a cold-storage wallet without having a 'hot-wallet' waiting on my workstation. By the time I got everything online and transferred... price had dropped another 35%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regrets, sure I've had plenty of them - but there's also something to be said with just shrugging off a loss (OK "unrealized gain" is much more accurate) that's equal to your annual salary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that was the gist of my original rant... don't have loyalties to anything - because even if everything is perfect - and it never is - in an unregulated market, everything is susceptible to fraud, manipulation, and mass panic. So just take the profits where they exist and move it along till the next 'event'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Also why you never invest anything your not willing to lose entirely if everything goes horribly wrong... and with cryptos that's often the case).
> 
> On the other hand... turning 25 BTC into 60BTC with an optional 45BTC additional isn't a bad 6 weeks profit!


Prices were never as good as they appeared on the coin, sure it got up to 90k, but if you had any large stake in the coin you would have crashed it down to much lower prices. It is kinda nitpicky but when calculating 'what you could have had' people need to realize that there was not 350BTC worth of orders at 90k, realistically there was not 350BTC worth of orders on the entire exchange. That should make people feel a little better about the crash and all. On a side note, have you been mining whitecoin at all?

Edit: Also Sorry about your loss, I was actually not talking about your post specifically in my post, it was on another site that I saw that story.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Prices were never as good as they appeared on the coin, sure it got up to 90k, but if you had any large stake in the coin you would have crashed it down to much lower prices. It is kinda nitpicky but when calculating 'what you could have had' people need to realize that there was not 350BTC worth of orders at 90k, realistically there was not 350BTC worth of orders on the entire exchange. That should make people feel a little better about the crash and all. On a side note, have you been mining whitecoin at all?
> 
> Edit: Also Sorry about your loss, I was actually not talking about your post specifically in my post, it was on another site that I saw that story.


LOL - don't worry about it... I don't consider it a loss - but rather a _massive gain_ - as I had planned on just leaving that in cold storage for at least 6 months (I really do still believe in the coin). However, when I saw what was going on I certainly admit to allowing myself more complacency than I should have - when it hit 50K I should have been loading most of my BC onto Mintpal and at least started unwinding 200K BC or more as it was going up.

But at least as far as I'm concerned - absolutely none of this could ever be a real loss even if I were 'wiped clean' - I mined all my original BTC, I only trade with about half of that... and so far my current 'tally' on BC is 35BTC in pure profit (back in paper wallets again), with 150K BC in cold storage and a little less than a third of that on the exchange along with a similar amount of BTC (to set spreads when I'm sleeping). Not to mention I would have to pay taxes if I cashed out and actually _used_ any of it now that it's considered _income_ and I sit just under the top tax bracket as it is... I'd basically lose half of everything I convert to fiat.









I don't really mind losing out on the very top/bottom of these huge manipulated surges - because I simply don't trust the exchanges or the Interwebs enough to have the majority of my crypto currencies where I can easily get to them. That means I have to pretty much accept that there will be times when I have big losses because I couldn't capitalize in time. But it also means I have times when I completely forget about something and suddenly see that it's up 1500% from where I bought it.

Edit - Whitecoin is against my religion... I might day trade it... but I decided a while back never to mine IPO or premine coins unless there's a compelling reason. Too many fail before someone with my tiny hashrate can even accumulate enough to matter - and even if they do there's always the knowledge that someone out there has 100X as much just waiting to dump it all at a moment's notice. Also not a fan of the rest of it either actually... they somehow managed to botch a copy-paste of blackcoin and make it much, much worse in every way. The no-premine and perfect launch and difficulty re-targeting (as well as PoS and under 75M coins) was what drew me to BC in the first place - and I still think my 150K will be worth more than my 400K was 3 days ago... eventually.


----------



## kevinf

What do you think of Vertcoin? Here to stay? Dying?


----------



## ivanlabrie

VTC will be ltc's sucessor probably...but we'll see.
It's really hard to predict anything that's so long term really, fundamentals are hard to work with with crypto coins.

XPM is looking good right now, gpu miner's are finally out, price is reflecting that already...more descentralization of the coins, the constant botnet user's dump is gone and block reward is decreasing with difficulty.
Miners will need to cover power costs, so they can't afford to dump at whatever price.


----------



## incog

Got myself an OK long term trade, given that I stopped caring about crypto for the past few months. Heh, notice the cringeworth BC trade where I jumped the gun to sell.

Is LTC going to ****? Should I dump it for BTC?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> 
> 
> Got myself an OK long term trade, given that I stopped caring about crypto for the past few months. Heh, notice the cringeworth BC trade where I jumped the gun to sell.
> 
> Is LTC going to ****? Should I dump it for BTC?


Nothing is set in stone in cryptomarketland... but I think at this point it depends on how you feel about BTC. LTC might go down quite a bit, but BTC isn't impervious to pretty big losses either. In general however, they are very closely coupled to each other - so I would either look to hedge in something more volitile, or cash out to fiat if you're interested in locking in gains. Otherwise, just keep it balanced. I'm doing that with BC.

Speaking of BC - don't worry about that... I went to sleep despite being very worried about having so much in BC... and woke up to almost the whole thing being down... got out some, then got out more on the third leg down because I was afraid it was completely dead.









If it weren't for the fact that I bought ~200K of it below 550 sats... I'd be sick right now... as it is I bought back in with about half my 'good sell' (above 50K) at the 29K range... but I just wrote off the 150K I dumped at 18K... it's never going back there and I simply can't bring myself to look at a balance that large again!

Although on the upside - it's 'clone' WC made me a crapload today.

Bought on Poloniex - 250K WC @ 700sat
Woke up to it being listed on Mintpal - transferred it in - and sold half of it at 1825 sats.

Free WC for the pump/dump later on (without any stress in dumping this time)... and all my initial BTC investment _plus_ 25% profits cashed out in under 12 hours! If only every day could go that well.

Unfortunately I'll probably miss the timing on the FLT and FAC I'm holding - although I also sold FAC at 2700 yesterday and bought back the same amount at 2100 last night to sell it again today at 2800.









EDIT: ....aaaaand back in again at 2150... it just tanked... hopefully not forever.







Doubled-down at 1850 - but this definitely is going to be a very short term hold I think.

EDIT2: Well, apparently the 1850 didn't fill despite the price hitting below that ?!?! Anywho... check the timestamps on these trades.


----------



## Roulette Run

Anybody done any looking into the CaiShen coin?


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I don't understand why people are freaking out about BC... It is still an extremely volatile coin that gets great returns if you play it correctly... It is people who are trying to be greedy who are the most disappointed, marginal gains and losses will put you FAR ahead with this coin. Buy on an uptrend, sell at a 2% gain, if the market goes against you sell at a 2% loss and try again later. Only put around 1% of your total coins at stake at a time and you will see HUGE gains over losses. I made a mistake and left my coins in BC while I made a 30 min drive and that lost me quite a bit of BTC, but if you do not hold for long periods of time you are not going to see these -60% losses everyone is complaining about. I saw a guy post that he went from having 200BTC worth of BC to 50 BTC worth; well that guy is just doing it wrong. LoL


blackcoin is the pump and dump coin of the month, like nxt had been in dec - feb. technologically it offers nothing peercoin doesn't already have (which doesn't work in the first place).

expect price stagnation and to eventually lose some money in the long term as the group mentality shifts to the next pump and dump.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube*
> 
> blackcoin is the pump and dump coin of the month, like nxt had been in dec - feb. technologically it offers nothing peercoin doesn't already have (which doesn't work in the first place).
> 
> expect price stagnation and to eventually lose some money in the long term as the group mentality shifts to the next pump and dump.


IDK, I'm kinda expecting to see the price rise to being consistently being over 50k in the next two weeks. The more uses that BC can make for itself, the more value it will have. I'm not nearly as pessimistic about this coin as you are, I was one of the near original miners and I continue to mine blackcoinpool every day. I certainly don't see it as strictly a pump and dump coin although that has happened and will likely continue to happen as long as the whales have their hands in it, but it seems like every time it happens, BC has had a net gain in value coming out the other end and that is what I'm looking at.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I bought some last night. got a few 2.5 and 5% gains in a row and am now holding part of the stash waiting for a bigger price fluctuation.

45k to 50k might be the next support area if it keeps up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys check this out!!!

https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/bcbtc

I'm happy


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys check this out!!!
> 
> https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/bcbtc
> 
> I'm happy


Call me stupid, but what of it?


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's a proper chart for trading...


----------



## ccRicers

Being listed on Bitcoin Wisdom, we know for sure BC is in the big leagues now!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yup, definitely...I like it for trading right now.

Trying to focus on it, don't have much capital to work with.


----------



## DizZz

Wow I'm just finding this thread...

I thought all the trading discussion was in the official thread


----------



## DizZz

Some really helpful and interesting chart analysis that I've been trying to learn the last couple of days as I dive deeper into crypto trading.

http://www.swing-trade-stocks.com/chart-patterns.html
http://www.investopedia.com/university/technical/techanalysis8.asp

And with greater explanation targeted at btc traders:

https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/identifying-wedge-patterns-on-market-graphs-for-bitcoin-investing.156/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/the-trickiness-of-triple-tops-and-bottoms-for-bitcoin-traders.154/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/interpreting-the-rounding-bottom-chart-pattern-for-bitcoin-traders.153/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/identifying-and-interpreting-triangle-chart-patterns-for-bitcoin-trading.152/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/flag-and-pennant-chart-patterns-for-bitcoin-investing.151/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/how-bitcoin-traders-are-interpreting-a-cup-and-handle-graph-pattern.150/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/double-top-and-double-bottom-chart-patterns-for-bitcoin-traders.149/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/how-bitcoin-traders-are-interpreting-a-head-and-shoulders-graph-pattern.148/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Fun fact: I tend to trade the coins that bitcoinwisdom adds lol

https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/drkbtc
https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/cryptsy/drkbtc
https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/wcbtc
https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/fltbtc


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://tradingwithpriceaction.com/forex-price-action-trading/

This is my favored method for alt coin trading...good for quick 2.5-5% trades, and sometimes even a bit more than that.

I'm getting good trades 75% of the time with something like this...


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://tradingwithpriceaction.com/forex-price-action-trading/
> 
> This is my favored method for alt coin trading...good for quick 2.5-5% trades, and sometimes even a bit more than that.
> 
> I'm getting good trades 75% of the time with something like this...


That right there is amazing amount of info! Thanks bud and +rep


----------



## ivanlabrie

You still need to do your homework and practice, practice and practice some more...I can pretty much figure out where support and resistance are, and also figure out when there's a good entry point but I would have to be glued to the screen for 24hs a day to trade like I want to xD

I'll take any 1.5% to 5% gains I can and call it a day, unless there's some really obvious pump going on I won't risk it.
Try to UNDERSTAND what the candlesticks mean, there is a good guide I found a while back which helped me understand just that, what each candle means in terms of what the buyers and sellers were thinking at that point in time and how that might affect the near term future.

That's really crucial, and often overlooked by people trying to spot patterns using indicators and borrowing someone else's strategies.
You gotta be able to read the charts and comprehend at first sight, then go into the smaller time frames to confirm your suspicions...
For LTC today, I was using the 5m chart and at times peeking at the 3m and 15m charts to confirm stuff, didn't even bother looking at higher time frames since I didn't intend to hold coins for longer than a day.

Good luck!

EDIT: http://www.swing-trade-stocks.com/learn-swing-trading.html

Further EDIT: look at btc-e, does anyone else see a double bottom pattern forming in the 15m ltcbtc chart?


----------



## ivanlabrie

This is pretty damn cool: http://ultra-arb.com/


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> This is pretty damn cool: http://ultra-arb.com/


Interesting, and some aren't even involving Ultracoin. Are the purchase amounts just examples? For instance buying 100 SPA is pretty cheap, but I think buying and selling 10,000 would work just as well if the exchange volume can take it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Interesting, and some aren't even involving Ultracoin. Are the purchase amounts just examples? For instance buying 100 SPA is pretty cheap, but I think buying and selling 10,000 would work just as well if the exchange volume can take it.


Depends on the amounts in the sell orders...give it a shot.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Depends on the amounts in the sell orders...give it a shot.


Tried it with SPA... it only took a few hundred to bring up the price in the orders, but it was still low enough that I made extra BTC on the sell.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It works, just rinse and repeat...it's a good idea to compliment this with the trading tips I posted earlier, to figure out if the price is about to fall or not at the other exchange (before funds make it there for a sell).


----------



## rickmontier

guys which exchange you use for doge to eur/usd and for bitcoin to usd/eur?
Any place where i won't be asked for ID card and all my personal documents?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't think you can sell doge for usd or other fiat currencies at an exchange...better trade doge for btc then sell btc at localbitcoins.com


----------



## rickmontier

hacked profile


----------



## ivanlabrie

AFAIK, yeah, be careful with btc/usd sites...never heard of that one.

You might get scammed with crypto, since you can't reverse payments, unlike paypal or credit cards.

I don't think this is the thread to ask about this though.

Guys, some more material to digest: http://www.dailyfx.com/forex/education/trading_tips/daily_trading_lesson/2013/04/30/Learn_Forex_EURGBP_Ichimoku_Sell_Signal.html

Up 2.7% vs my total funds for now...not too shabby, not amazing either. One time I had to cut losses, the rest all positive trades.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Ah man, work is killing me... but still finding some time for some short-window trades... basically I just check my phone for which coins I'm in are moving significantly... then surf the volatility for quick profits. Wish I had a little more free time to just trade.









This was todays little flip-flop... still like BC long term and am waaaaay deep into it portfolio-wise... (but as I'm in the minority I think on that front - I'll leave it at that).



Note that those bottom two trades were limit orders set before I went to bed... the top ones were just stabbing at the market based on what the order book looked like and some last minute 'fibonacci gutchecks' were saying.

Had I been more disciplined I would have simply parked sell orders at the high resistance point (~37K - third test now, all failures) and set rebuys at the ~30K previous support for a full 20% move in both directions. However, I had that wonderful plan set up three times now... and twice I was just outside momentum on one side...

All I had intended to do today was cash out 5K BC for diversification purposes... wound up reducing my portfolio by that 5K BC - but increasing my BTC side by almost 2 BTC (it was a little over 1.9 BTC after fees).

So rather than a single trade it worked out the same, but it's like selling those 5K BC for 39.5K sats each... a price that was never even approached today - and well over a 50% gain from when I bought my last big chunk of it...

Normally I try to average a buy of that size over some time so it's not hanging out there in case of a reversal - but someone parked a mini sell-wall right on the line... so I just took it at once. Thankfully, the market rewarded me this time.

Yay cryptos!









ivanlabrie - fantastic resource links and discussion... I promise when I get a chance soon I'll organize a set of links for the OP and some other 'housekeeping' up there... I actually thought this thread was going to die a painful death for a while.

I need to focus on the information at some of those links over a nice scotch or something... but work calls at the moment.

+rep on that


----------



## Willanhanyard

I have been out since price has stayed glued to ~$450. Can anyone inform what has happened since then?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Ah man, work is killing me... but still finding some time for some short-window trades... basically I just check my phone for which coins I'm in are moving significantly... then surf the volatility for quick profits. Wish I had a little more free time to just trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was todays little flip-flop... still like BC long term and am waaaaay deep into it portfolio-wise... (but as I'm in the minority I think on that front - I'll leave it at that).
> 
> 
> 
> Note that those bottom two trades were limit orders set before I went to bed... the top ones were just stabbing at the market based on what the order book looked like and some last minute 'fibonacci gutchecks' were saying.
> 
> Had I been more disciplined I would have simply parked sell orders at the high resistance point (~37K - third test now, all failures) and set rebuys at the ~30K previous support for a full 20% move in both directions. However, I had that wonderful plan set up three times now... and twice I was just outside momentum on one side...
> 
> All I had intended to do today was cash out 5K BC for diversification purposes... wound up reducing my portfolio by that 5K BC - but increasing my BTC side by almost 2 BTC (it was a little over 1.9 BTC after fees).
> 
> So rather than a single trade it worked out the same, but it's like selling those 5K BC for 39.5K sats each... a price that was never even approached today - and well over a 50% gain from when I bought my last big chunk of it...
> 
> Normally I try to average a buy of that size over some time so it's not hanging out there in case of a reversal - but someone parked a mini sell-wall right on the line... so I just took it at once. Thankfully, the market rewarded me this time.
> 
> Yay cryptos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivanlabrie - fantastic resource links and discussion... I promise when I get a chance soon I'll organize a set of links for the OP and some other 'housekeeping' up there... I actually thought this thread was going to die a painful death for a while.
> 
> I need to focus on the information at some of those links over a nice scotch or something... but work calls at the moment.
> 
> +rep on that


It's some of the most useful stuff I found, wanted to share it with my fellow ocn'ers.
Nice trades there man, congrats








I like quick profits like that but I'm also working on getting more fluent with longer term trades with higher volumes, since I'll start trading using a friend's btc and charge him a small fee.
I wouldn't hold any alt for more than a day atm, honestly, I got my eyes set on btc/usd margin trading at bitfinex.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I have been out since price has stayed glued to ~$450. Can anyone inform what has happened since then?


What do you mean?
News wise? The usual chinese announcements that make people panic sell, not much honestly...talk of regulation scaring some people away.
I hope some institutional money comes into crypto soon, since regulation starts being more commonplace, it would be favorable for the more serious traders to consider BTC or the ETF as a good investment or market to move into.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I like quick profits like that but I'm also working on getting more fluent with longer term trades with higher volumes, since I'll start trading using a friend's btc and charge him a small fee.
> I wouldn't hold any alt for more than a day atm, honestly, I got my eyes set on btc/usd margin trading at bitfinex.


While I agree with that statement in theory - in practice my experience has been the exact opposite.

I do small trades for quick profits like the above (BC market lacks adequate liquidity for anything much bigger), but by far the big gains have always been in buying risky cryptos based on fundamentals and analysis of social engineering in place - and holding them long-term. In some cases (BTC) that might be years, in others (BC/DOGE/FLT) it's most likely months - and for those like NUT - probably forever as I doubt they will ever be worth anything at all.

My initial, mined BTC has been held for what's coming up on it's third birthday fairly soon... sure it would have made me more (in hindsight) to have cashed out at $1000-1200 USD, but if I'd have considered a short-term (or medium more accurately) gain of 200-500% to be 'good enough' then I would have sold it all at $12-15 because it was trading from $0.24 to $7 during the time I was mining.

By the same token I bought 15BTC worth of BC from 1000 sats down to 450 sats and a little bit more on the way up. Granted most of it was down there - but I even bought a small amount at 100X that price. Unfortunately due to sleeping at the time the big PnD occurred I wasn't able to take full profits at the highs... but I did cash out a little over 3X my initial BTC investment and the BC I'm still holding is currently worth a little over 100BTC still.

I realize that I'm very, very different from most crypto investors (later ones at least) in that I have not risked a single dollar of my own money - so I don't have a problem taking bigger risks than would ever be considered prudent with someone's savings account or retirement porfolio. Sure, I've held some cryptos that have gone to nothing, and others than have gone to close to nothing (MINT/DOGE/UTC of note) but in the end it could all completely evaporate and I'm fine with that. To me trading is a fun pastime and a good intellectual exercise (both in technical analysis and in researching cryptography in general) - but I consider everything in cryptos to be closer to gambling than investing.

Of course, as a Las Vegas native... stupidly high risks for minuscule chances at high rewards are in my blood I think.

Although, in the interest of full disclosure, I don't actually gamble in casinos aside from a poker game now and then... because the odds _here_ are even worse than in most cryptos.


----------



## Willanhanyard

It has just been holding at about ~$450 for the past few weeks. Why is that?x


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> It has just been holding at about ~$450 for the past few weeks. Why is that?x


I think most of the big money is just sitting on the sidelines (one one side or the other). There's people that are mostly in fiat now that aren't sure if this is really the bottom, so they aren't buying just yet... and there's an equal part that have a big chunk in BTC that are "stuck" as signals aren't bearish enough to pull at a loss and try to re-enter much lower, but they're still at some loss so they can't just cash out either.

I think at this point everyone is basically waiting for news (positive or negative for that matter) to move the market definitively in some direction so they can go back to trading again.


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1, waiting for some action before I do some more btc/usd trading.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, anyone bought into BC's low?

Nice setup, I bought a bit later to make sure, waiting for it to hit the 1.27 extension area.

Thoughts?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, anyone bought into BC's low?
> 
> Nice setup, I bought a bit later to make sure, waiting for it to hit the 1.27 extension area.
> 
> Thoughts?


which one is the 1.27 area?


----------



## ivanlabrie

You need to calculate a fibonacci ratio based on two price reversals, which are marked there.
I'm NOT using Elliot wave theory's fibonacci stuff, but harmonic trading -> http://www.harmonictrader.com/

The 1.27 is a fibonacci extension, which is below the 1.618 one you can see using bitcoinwisdom's tools, so you gotta calculate it manually.
It's taking forever to break the upper end of the price reversal zone though, but my cut loss area is a lot lower anyway.


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://www.elliottwave.com/video/Kennedy-4-Critical-Elements-of-High-Confidence-Trading-Webinar.aspx

Leaving this here...have fun guys.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Excerpt from the Elliott Wave book:


----------



## rickmontier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Excerpt from the Elliott Wave book:


Unfolds the big waves. Still, buying waves or selling waves? That is the questions now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickmontier*
> 
> Unfolds the big waves. Still, buying waves or selling waves? That is the questions now.


http://www.elliottwave.com/tutorial/










Try to get the "Elliott Wave Principle", It's a pretty good read.

I'm currently trading alt coins, btc seems to be stuck on a corrective wave, side trading for a while.

Drk's upward momentum is pretty amazing honestly...worth a look.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Buy at C, but only if the uptrend resumes, which I think it will.

(Yeah, I need to learn how to use tradingview.com xD)


----------



## ivanlabrie




----------



## JMattes

So your saying buy now?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Ah man today was unreal... bought XLB at 4500 yesterday - sold 25% of it at 14500 today and another 25% at 18500 a few minutes later... then bought it all back at 9000.

Then did some speculating in BC... although I'm way long on BC and can't really play it too much as most of my holdings are in cold storage... but the 'trading funds' I keep on the exchange allowed me to do this:



Most of the time I'm way off on reading momentum... but today I caught both big runs within 5% of the 24hr high... and in the case of XLB looks like I caught the floor on the rebuy (I think there's another few days of accumulation, but I think there will be a much bigger run with it).

I hope others had similar success today... absolutely tons of volume - nearly impossible to trade via the website... too much lag. Need to get a decent trading platform and start working with the API level instead.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So your saying buy now?


Yeah 0.024 was my target...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Ah man today was unreal... bought XLB at 4500 yesterday - sold 25% of it at 14500 today and another 25% at 18500 a few minutes later... then bought it all back at 9000.
> 
> Then did some speculating in BC... although I'm way long on BC and can't really play it too much as most of my holdings are in cold storage... but the 'trading funds' I keep on the exchange allowed me to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time I'm way off on reading momentum... but today I caught both big runs within 5% of the 24hr high... and in the case of XLB looks like I caught the floor on the rebuy (I think there's another few days of accumulation, but I think there will be a much bigger run with it).
> 
> I hope others had similar success today... absolutely tons of volume - nearly impossible to trade via the website... too much lag. Need to get a decent trading platform and start working with the API level instead.


Amazing runs mate! I wish I was at home when that happened, as soon as I got to work I got into drk.
Was watching prices on the phone, on the bus, but it sucks for trading.

As for the trading API, bot thingie, we should totally work on making that happen, as a crypto traders club effort. What do you say?
I can't code but might find us a dev. I know at least two good ones.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Second heads up of the day:


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I would definitely be down for that... not to mention if it were at least of decent quality/speed - a nice little side business could be created. I'm far to tired at the moment to think straight (but I'll take a look at some of the API's and see if I can't pull together a decent architecture map). If I wasn't under the gun with a huge project rollout at the moment, I'd enjoy developing it myself. However, between work, home and trading... not enough time for a big side project. However, I'd be happy to help support it's development as possible. Despite things still heating up and tons of liquidity in the coins I'm currently running... no more trading for me today (tired Digi makes stupid moves that cost me money).









I think it's a great idea however, but there may already be solutions that are close enough (or more accurately commercial platforms that could be used with simply API call adjustments).

It would be really slick to simply have a site that had BitcoinWisdom level graphing and order book displays... but coupled with order execution and reaction scripting (plus I would really like to have the ability to place stop-loss orders and triggered buy/sell placement on Mintpal... they've got a ton of volume, but market trades make it impossible to do anything other than "throwing darts" while AFK.

I would think there's an open source FOREX client/platform out there somewhere that we could fork for cryptos if nothing else.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I would definitely be down for that... not to mention if it were at least of decent quality/speed - a nice little side business could be created. I'm far to tired at the moment to think straight (but I'll take a look at some of the API's and see if I can't pull together a decent architecture map). If I wasn't under the gun with a huge project rollout at the moment, I'd enjoy developing it myself. However, between work, home and trading... not enough time for a big side project. However, I'd be happy to help support it's development as possible. Despite things still heating up and tons of liquidity in the coins I'm currently running... no more trading for me today (tired Digi makes stupid moves that cost me money).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great idea however, but there may already be solutions that are close enough (or more accurately commercial platforms that could be used with simply API call adjustments).
> 
> It would be really slick to simply have a site that had BitcoinWisdom level graphing and order book displays... but coupled with order execution and reaction scripting (plus I would really like to have the ability to place stop-loss orders and triggered buy/sell placement on Mintpal... they've got a ton of volume, but market trades make it impossible to do anything other than "throwing darts" while AFK.
> 
> I would think there's an open source FOREX client/platform out there somewhere that we could fork for cryptos if nothing else.


Yeah forex fork, we MUST do that...might bank on it too.
It'd be a Godsend for Mintpal, I'm loving the idea.

If you can help me out, I'll talk to my dev and we'll start working on it ASAP.

EDIT: https://tradewave.net/help/trading/


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah forex fork, we MUST do that...might bank on it too.
> It'd be a Godsend for Mintpal, I'm loving the idea.
> 
> If you can help me out, I'll talk to my dev and we'll start working on it ASAP.


I'll see what I can find tomorrow when I've got some fresh eyes and get my workstation up again... I'm on a spare at the moment and it's driving me nuts. It seems like it should be pretty straightforward, but usually when I think that going into a project - days later I'm wondering how the hell everything got so complicated. Must be my age showing.


----------



## barkinos98

Where do you guys buy your XLB?


----------



## JMattes

mintpal


----------



## ivanlabrie

Talk about a choppy chart: https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/caixbtc
I'm waiting for XC to show signs of a strong uptrend, for now it's in a corrective phase, but seems like the downward pressure stopped, for now.
Might be worth getting into one of those crazy pullbacks with Caix, problem is the small volume. We'll see...

I want to share a jewel with you guys: http://www.priceactionlab.com/Blog/2011/02/price-pattern-trading-part-i/

Have fun


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Where do you guys buy your XLB?


Mintpal right now.

Question for you guys: How do you predict these upswings so well? I have done it a few times before with Doge and BTC, but right now I am kind of lost with the alt coins







.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd reccomend learning about candlestick chart reading and price action first. Then maybe learn some more about patterns and indicators...

You have to develop a strategy that works for you eventually, a good idea is practicing with btc-e's meta trader 4 demo account.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Made some good profits on Doge last night







.


----------



## kevinf

Can a r9-295 x2 turn a profit if hardware cost is zero, $0.1/kwh

What would you mine?


----------



## ivanlabrie

doge ? how much trade volume?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Can a r9-295 x2 turn a profit if hardware cost is zero, $0.1/kwh
> 
> What would you mine?


Maybe it can, it draws 500w give or take, right?
Wrong thread though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

What do you think guys?



I'll probably wait for more volume and a clearer uptrend but for now it's looking good.


----------



## tice03

ivan what in the settings do you change to get the bottom part to look like that?


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's MACD, really useful in combination with other indicators and signals.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's MACD, really useful in combination with other indicators and signals.


and what does MACD mean







what does it show that is so useful?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, it'll take me a while to explain it...countless hours of reading and practicing went by before I found it useful.
It'll be useless for you if you can't read the candlesticks without any indicators first.

EDIT: btw, check this out...


----------



## Willanhanyard

MYR what think?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Super low volume, again...no way to tell if it's good via charts.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, it'll take me a while to explain it...countless hours of reading and practicing went by before I found it useful.
> It'll be useless for you if you can't read the candlesticks without any indicators first.
> 
> EDIT: btw, check this out...


that was nice







do you margin trade?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> that was nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you margin trade?


Yup, easy money...switched to bitfinex now, way safer than other exchanges and I can keep making money on both bullish and bearish markets


----------



## Rage19420

Gained 1.25btc over night by buying .125 btc of PINK + mining low diff SUM2, dumping at 150sat and buying a boatload of PINK at 40sats.

PINK got added to Polo later in the day and peaked at 200+sats.









Easiest $700 made in my sleep.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice









I made 0.069btc with a small Darkcoin dip I caught as soon as I woke up








Had breakfast and the order was filled, bought at 0.017488 and sold at 0.0183.


----------



## JMattes

Wish I could make $700 in my sleep.. geez!
Normally in my sleep coins half in value and I bag hold haha.. yes yes I know never sleep with coins


----------



## Willanhanyard

I am up about 15% today from buying sub 100 sat XC last night. Today I woke up and it is 110.

Has anyone seen this graph? It's very cool.



It is bitstamp on 1 week candles with a logarithmic scale. If the pattern continues, then


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, BTC is really bullish, longer term.

Guys, you might wanna check out mcxnow's new version, 2.5.
I'm doing some mcxFEE trading and it's easy money, really...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, check out this site: https://cryptrader.com/

It offers automatic trading, stop loss orders, multiple charts for all coins and exchanges and lets you trade from it with faster response than the site's UI.

I bought a subscription to use the automated trading stuff, it's still in development but it'll let you scan for patterns of your choosing and even have the bot trade for you when certain conditions meet.

Awesome sauce


----------



## turk-fx

Anyone interested to news. Today there is a hard fork for Dark. They fixed all the issues with master nodes. If everything goes well, it should hit to 0.025-28btc in a day or 2.

Also VRC is releasing verisend sometime today(they were releasing earlier, but issue arised merging to the blockchain). If everything goes well, expected to hit 0.0016-18 in a day.

CINNI is very low for mid term investment. New invoicing wallet for merchants will be released very soon and annon transaction in 2-4 weeks which will skyrocket this coin.

XC is in the limbo. They have many issues, but devs are working hard and fixing stuff everyday. It should be good investment mid to long term. Expected price range 0.0020-27btc , if all the major bugs fixed.

Cloak coin will rise due to hype and release in mintpal. Good investment to get in and out for quick buck.

Stay away from Crypt, it is on free fall.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think I agree with your take...worth a few 10%'s off your total capital probably.

Don't forget about Monero, it's been making waves, getting bigger ang bigger over time.
I'm mining and holding and buying on dips and selling on peaks, good for that sort of thing.
Might be added to Mintpal soon, since it was #1 in the voting list recently.


----------



## turk-fx

XMR also on my list. I am starting to mine it in a few days. I was stupid, I emptied it out at 350 satoshi thinking it will go back to 20, but kept rising from there. Also BCN may double. But my concern is: it was mined for 2 years and no1 knows how much of the total supplied was mined. It was kind of mined between friends. Some people say scam coin, some people say it is Nakamura's second project. It is kkind of myth coin


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turk-fx*
> 
> XMR also on my list. I am starting to mine it in a few days. I was stupid, I emptied it out at 350 satoshi thinking it will go back to 20, but kept rising from there. Also BCN may double. But my concern is: it was mined for 2 years and no1 knows how much of the total supplied was mined. It was kind of mined between friends. Some people say scam coin, some people say it is Nakamura's second project. It is kkind of myth coin


I think it's a scam coin...good foundation but 80% insta/premine is not good. Too easily manipulated by very few guys.

Just a heads up, in case you guys didn't know, cryptocobain over at twitter is hosting some fun 0.1 to 1 btc and now 1btc to 10 btc trading challenges.
His tips are pretty good, but as usual do your own research. I'm not a very fundamental guy like Turk here or cobain, but it's a good idea for some quick profits on smaller alts.


----------



## turk-fx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think it's a scam coin...good foundation but 80% insta/premine is not good. Too easily manipulated by very few guys.
> 
> Just a heads up, in case you guys didn't know, cryptocobain over at twitter is hosting some fun 0.1 to 1 btc and now 1btc to 10 btc trading challenges.
> His tips are pretty good, but as usual do your own research. I'm not a very fundamental guy like Turk here or cobain, but it's a good idea for some quick profits on smaller alts.


I will definitely give him a look. By the way DRK is already up 15%. It is gonna be long night


----------



## ivanlabrie

Follow my twitter for some useful stuff, I also have a tradingview account now, check it out HERE.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Dark seems nice and low now. Anyone else gonna buy some?


----------



## turk-fx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Dark seems nice and low now. Anyone else gonna buy some?


Too bad, I bought at 160K. I will buy some more now. But not enought to even it out. Trying to sell some PC hardware, so I can buy more. DRK will double in 2-3 weeks once RC4 is out and enforcements enabled. IT will double, if not triple.

ALso CINNI is another option to consider


----------



## ivanlabrie

two words: razor and fractal. buy some cheap coins and hold. easy money.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> two words: razor and fractal. buy some cheap coins and hold. easy money.


Why RZR? It doesn't seem that low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turk-fx*
> 
> ALso CINNI is another option to consider


I got some of that too







.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Ugh it hurts not having any XC


----------



## ivanlabrie

Watch for signs of accumulation beforehand...this latest trend of coin revival's has been really profitable.
SAT2, SUM2 and soon XC2.

Gotta watch the thread anns, watch coin charts, watch new promising coins, and twitter to know when they gonna pump them.
(don't buy on twitter ann's, do your own research for PnD coins.)
Works a lot like penny stock trading really, regular TA only applies to spot momentum to find an exit at the top before it gets dumped.

Don't get overly greedy. Whales do this every day, they don't need more than 1000% roi really, profit margins go from 2x to a whopping 10x on certain coins. This depends on the community support, mintpal adds, and dev activity.
Keep an eye on these things and you'll do fine.


----------



## DizZz

Ivan are you still holding cure?


----------



## ivanlabrie

no, not anymore... holding some xmr.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Oh lawd that XC. It never stops...


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://www.tradingview.com/x/GpO6Y2xF

Jus' sayin'...

Don't mind the ongoing pumps. Try to get early on the ones that are being accumulated.
Got 205% on a coin I invested in so far (105% profit), and I'm not even close to dumping.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://www.tradingview.com/x/GpO6Y2xF
> 
> Jus' sayin'...
> 
> Don't mind the ongoing pumps. Try to get early on the ones that are being accumulated.
> Got 205% on a coin I invested in so far (105% profit), and I'm not even close to dumping.


which coin you got 105% profit?!


----------



## arcade9

Im only making 2 or 1% profit


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Im only making 2 or 1% profit


I started following whales, looking at volume spikes to detect when they accumulate coins before pumping them.
Won't disclose it here though...


----------



## Willanhanyard

All of my coins have been doing pretty well except for RZR and Cinni. I feel like I should buy more now that they are super low. Thoughts?


----------



## ivanlabrie

stay out of rzr... don't put more chips to losing positions. buy and hold xxx and crypt. but keep an eye open for swings. Rex is where it's at, try to mine early and hold till pumps on new coins or buy early where you see side trading with volume spikes (means whales are accumulating)


----------



## Willanhanyard

When you say trading spikes do you mean in the daily volume without a big swing in price?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Exactly, there are indicators that show you that, gotta use cryptrader.com's tradingview altcoin charts though.

CMF and OBV...watch some youtube tutorial on those.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Exactly, there are indicators that show you that, gotta use cryptrader.com's tradingview altcoin charts though.
> 
> CMF and OBV...watch some youtube tutorial on those.


Tradingview doesn't have many coins though, does it?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I use trading view charts from inside cryptrader


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I use trading view charts from inside cryptrader


I hate to be dumb but I can't seem to figure it out







. Where do you get them on cryptrader?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I use trading view charts from inside cryptrader
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I hate to be dumb but I can't seem to figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Where do you get them on cryptrader?


https://cryptrader.com/charts/bittrex/min/btc


----------

